# Udinese - Milan 2-1



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2012)

Udinese-Milan, domenica 23 settembre 2012 ore 15:00.

4ª giornata Serie A Tim 2012/2013


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

La vedo abbastanza male


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2012)

La vinciamo, un po' alla maniera del Dall'Ara, da quella seguente, poi, torneremo a perdere.

Abbiati
De Sciglio Mexes Zapata Emanuelson
Montolivo De Jong Nocerino/Flamini
El Sharaawy 
Bojan Emanuelson


----------



## Livestrong (18 Settembre 2012)

Perdiamo


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2012)

Sembra facile dirlo o ironico, ma perderemo e di brutto.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Settembre 2012)

Non mi viene manco voglia di guardarla.

Comunque gara da vincere,l'Udinese non sta passando un bel periodo quindi dobbiamo approfittarne.


----------



## iceman. (18 Settembre 2012)

Gia' me lo vedo bonera tenere la velocita' di muriel

Dai Udine, sempre con te .


----------



## smallball (18 Settembre 2012)

sara' una disfatta


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Settembre 2012)

le prendiamo in modo epocale


----------



## ReyMilan (18 Settembre 2012)

L'Udinese sta messa peggio di noi in campionato ma sicuramente ci batterà, la vittoria la vedo impossibile...


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2012)

Ahahahahahah


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

segnare non segniamo sicuro figurati se non riusciamo a segnare contro l'anderlecht, speriamo di non perderla e di portare a casa un punto ci siamo ridotti cosi


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Se perdiamo non cambia nulla, ormai la rassegnazione è totale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Gia' me lo vedo bonera tenere la velocita' di muriel
> 
> Dai Udine, sempre con te .



e infortunato per 2 mesi


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Settembre 2012)

se ciao. 

di natale show ovviamente. 
anche quel dusan basta ci potrebbe fare almeno una doppietta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma possiamo mai fare questo tutta la stagione ? Un incubo e son passate solo tre giornate di campionato e una di Champions.


----------



## bmb (19 Settembre 2012)

Stanno aspettando soltanto noi per i 3 punti.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2012)

Venghino signore,venghino.Arrtiva il Milan arrotino,che aggiusta la situazione disastrata di ogni squadra.Venghino signore,venghino!


----------



## Hammer (19 Settembre 2012)

La vedo grigia, primi tre punti stagionali dell'Udinese...


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2012)

2-0 per loro


----------



## JoKeR (19 Settembre 2012)

Dovrebbero vincere in scioltezza, magari in trasferta un gol per sbaglio lo segnamo. 3-1 Udinese


----------



## panormus (19 Settembre 2012)

Partita difficile, però l'udinese è molto più in crisi di noi e giocheranno giovedi... Speriamo che antonini non gioca... e de sciglio, il migliore in campo ieri, si.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2012)

fino alla scorsa stagione pur di vedere il milan quando dovevo andare via facevo i salti mortali, ora invece domenica quasi sicuro non la vedrò e sono contenta, 90 minuti senza ansie paure urla di rabbia ecc


----------



## sheva90 (19 Settembre 2012)

Ciao Mister...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Ciao Mister...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Settembre 2012)

Sicuramente dipenderà molto da cosa combinerà domani sera l'Udinese in Europa League. In ogni caso, la cosa certa è che dovrebbero arrivare più stanchi di noi alla partita! Detto questo, può succedere di tutto, certo un'altra sconfitta porterebbe all'esonero di Allegri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo di perdere allora, se una sconfitta serve per far cacciare Allegri.
In ogni caso penso che vinceremo, a Udine ci sarà la gara a chi è più scarso.


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Settembre 2012)

Ripeto, la vedo male, anche se giocheranno domani loro noi saremo ancora più cotti


----------



## cocaprinz (19 Settembre 2012)

in partite dove non dobbiamo essere noi a giocare penso che questa squadra possa fare bene; agendo di contropiede e stando ben chiusi dietro possiamo fargli male, l'Udinese poi è in crisi nerissima. Io ci credo, il problema sono sempre le partite in casa dove devi comunque fare tu la partita e noi non possiamo farlo (a prescindere da montolivo o Robiho, sia ben chiaro).


----------



## vota DC (19 Settembre 2012)

L'Udinese ha problemi con gli arbitri. Forse il Milan vince.


----------



## almilan (19 Settembre 2012)

X


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Settembre 2012)

Se perdiamo Allegri lo mandano via. La vedo durissima, anche se il colpo di orgoglio è sempre dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Gollume (19 Settembre 2012)

Ciao core.
Firmerei per un pareggio.
Rientra Montolivo, il nostro Zidane.


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Settembre 2012)

Ma Binho e Pato?


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2012)

Contro l'Udinese ritorna Montolivo​
Il Milan recupera un tassello importante a centrocampo in vista dell'Udinese: Riccardo Montolivo ha smaltito la lesione muscolare e ha svolto il suo terzo allenamento completo. Mercoledì mattina seduta a Milanello per i giocatori non impegnati nella partita con l'Anderlecht, a parte solo Robinho e Pato che rientreranno settimana prossima. *Tutto ok anche per Bonera*, uscito per un indurimento al polpaccio durante la sfida di Champions.

fonte:http://www.sportmediaset.mediaset.i.../1841/contro-ludinese-ritorna-montolivo.shtml


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Settembre 2012)

Udinese, quale miglior momento per rialzarsi se non incontrare il Milan?


----------



## bmb (19 Settembre 2012)

Ci stanno aspettando per i primi 3 punti.


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (19 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia! Già penso a quella sensazione di impotenza che ormai provo dall'inizio della stagione quando giochiamo..

Una tristezza infinita...


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ci stanno aspettando per i primi 3 punti.



Ovvio...


----------



## iceman. (19 Settembre 2012)

Ovviamente non manchera' il gol di di natale


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Settembre 2012)

Perdiamo



P.S. : Muriel è un mezzo giocatore.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non manchera' il gol di di natale



Il gol di Totonno o 'curtu non è mai mancato,anche quand'eravamo forti,figurati ora!


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2012)

Maldini: "Milan, situazione delicata. A Udine non sarà facile"

19.09.2012 21.25 di Marco Frattino
Tre punti in altrettante gare di campionato. È pessimo lo score ottenuto dal Milan in questo avvio di stagione, a commentare la situazione in casa rossonera ci ha pensato Cesare Maldini: "È una situazione delicata, difficile da analizzare soprattutto perché sono stati anni in rossonero. Quando le cose non vanno bene è normale che si metta in discussione l'allenatore - ha spiegato l'ex ct della Nazionale a Tuttochampions.it -. Allegri si gioca il futuro a Udine? Sicuramente non sarà una trasferta facile. A Udine è sempre stato complicato. Indubbiamente sarà una partita difficile, ma nel calcio a volte va e a volte no".


Fonte:tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2012)

Perdiamo e Allegri saluta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Perdiamo
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. : Muriel è un mezzo giocatore.


muriel è infortunato e comq è un potenziale fenomeno, per adesso è un ottimo giocatore


----------



## Degenerate X (19 Settembre 2012)

Sivabbèciao


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Settembre 2012)

dobbiamo giocare col tridente senza boateng


----------



## bmb (19 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> muriel è infortunato e comq è un potenziale fenomeno, per adesso è un ottimo giocatore



Magari potrà combinare qualcosa di buono tra -20kg.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Settembre 2012)

giocherà costant terzino sinistro in difesa acerbi-mexes, a centrocampo ambrosini favorito su de jong attacco con bojan elsha e il pazzo


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (20 Settembre 2012)

Il problema maggiore attualmente è che non riusciamo a finalizzare un'azione, tra le poche che costruiamo, nemmeno per sbaglio.
L'Udinese in un modo o in un altro riesce a buttarla dentro...
Sarà durissima non uscire dal campo con 0 punti.


----------



## iceman. (20 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo che toto' ne faccia 19 al fascistone


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Speriamo che toto' ne faccia 19 al fascistone



Ormai è diventato un tuo cavallo di battaglia questa frase


----------



## Maverick (20 Settembre 2012)

leggendo mi sembra di essere su interfans di un anno fa.


----------



## Heisenberg (20 Settembre 2012)

Gol di di natale è scontatissimo, giocatevelo pure alla snai. Inutile anche dire che perdiamo, l'udinese pur avendo perso alcuni giocatori chiave ha un gioco organizzato, in casa ci può mettere sicuramente in grossa difficoltà. L'unica speranza è che siano stanchi dall'europa league di giovedi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Gol di di natale è scontatissimo, giocatevelo pure alla snai. Inutile anche dire che perdiamo, l'udinese pur avendo perso alcuni giocatori chiave ha un gioco organizzato, in casa ci può mettere sicuramente in grossa difficoltà. L'unica speranza è che siano stanchi dall'europa league di giovedi.



ne dubito, visto che faranno giocare tutte le seconde linee in coppa


----------



## Heisenberg (20 Settembre 2012)

Eh infatti..però comunque le seconde linee saranno stanche e ciò significa che non avranno ricambi in forma..almeno spero.


----------



## S T B (20 Settembre 2012)

non so se sperare di vincere o perdere. Naturalmente spero di vincere, perché non ce la faccio a tifare contro. Speriamo il faraone faccia 3 su 3 contro l'udinese...


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Settembre 2012)

Maddai tutto sto alone di fenomenalità intorno a Muriel non ha ragione d'esistere, 5 gol in A li ha sempre fatti anche Paloschi.


----------



## cocaprinz (20 Settembre 2012)

L'Udinese in coppa schiera molti titolari fra difesa e centrocampo; si rafforza la mia convinzione che a Udine sarà la partita della rinascita. Andiamo ad espugnare il Friuli!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Maddai tutto sto alone di fenomenalità intorno a Muriel non ha ragione d'esistere, 5 gol in A li ha sempre fatti anche Paloschi.


paloschi è un giocatore d'area di rigore, è diverso, un giocatore non si giudica solo dai gol basta guardare anche quello che fa in qualsiasi partita, prendiamo l'unica che ha fatto quest'anno contro la fiorentina, vai a vedere che assist mette per il gol di maicosuel, questo diventerà un campione sempre se non lo è già


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Settembre 2012)

raga ma perchè siete cosi tanto preoccupati di muriel? tanto NON ci sarà e infortunato per due mesi 

speriamo che stasera qualcuno di importante si spacchi


----------



## Gollume (20 Settembre 2012)

Piallata regolare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2012)

Muriel se esploderà, esploderà tra qualche anno, stile Sanchez.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2012)

Milan-Udinese: diffidato Bonera, squalificato Lazzari

20.09.2012 20.15 di Antonio Vitiello per milannews.it 

Fonte:acmilan.com Questa la situazione disciplinare di Udinese e Milan in vista della sfida di domenica alle 15.00 allo stadio Friuli. Tra i rossoneri nessuno squalificato ed un solo diffidato, Daniele Bonera. Nelle file dell'Udinese nessun diffidato, mentre sarà squalificato Lazzari.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Settembre 2012)

ha pareggiato ora l'udinese bene cosi spero vinca, altrimenti sti qui con i lcavolo che perdono domenica


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;26838 ha scritto:


> ha pareggiato ora l'udinese bene cosi spero vinca, altrimenti sti qui con i lcavolo che perdono domenica



....non possiamo sperare nelle disgrazie altrui.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....non possiamo sperare nelle disgrazie altrui.



Direi che in questo momento non vedo altro da fare!


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Direi che in questo momento non vedo altro da fare!



....una squadra ridotta così non merita di chiamarsi Milan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Settembre 2012)

ora come ora purtroppo ci tocca gufare per sperare altro che


----------



## Milangirl (20 Settembre 2012)

speriamo che i giocatori dell'udinese si stanchino bene bene stasera cosi domenica correranno alla nostra stessa velocità


----------



## panormus (20 Settembre 2012)

L'udinese è l'unica squadra più in crisi del milan... Però ho paura che il milan perderà ed esonererà allegri per l'arrivo di uno tra inzaghi-tassotti oppure rafa benitez...
il milan dovrebbe giocare così: abbiati, de sciglio mexes zapata (yepes) emanuelson, de jong ambrosini nocerino, montolivo boateng, pazzini...


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Settembre 2012)

e vero l'udinese e in crisi ma contro di noi tutti si trasformano quindi che siano in crisi o meno conta 0, poi non vorrei che fosse in crisi perchè cosi lotteranno molto molto di piu se avevano molti piu punti secondo me forse non si dannavano cosi


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Settembre 2012)

Milan (4-2-3-1): Abbiati; Abate, Bonera, Mexes, Antonini; Montolivo, De Jong; Nocerino, Boateng, El Shaarawy; Pazzini
A disp.: Amelia, De Sciglio, Zapata, Yepes, Mesbah, Ambrosini, Acerbi, Emanuelson, Flamini, Valoti, Constant, Bojan, Niang. All.: Allegri
Squalificati: nessuno
Indisponibili: Muntari, Didac Vilà, Strasser, Pato, Robinho

fonte:sportmediaset


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2012)

Purtroppo BonnyBonny è il titolare  ancora per poco, spero che Tassotti sia abbastanza assennato da schierare Zapata vicino Mexes


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Settembre 2012)

Senza nulla togliere a Elsha, io vorrei provare una volta Bojan dal primo.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (21 Settembre 2012)

l'udinese fa proprio schifo, dopo tanti anni
ha perso col braga che ieri le ha prese in casa dal cluj.. ma come si fa!?

ma noi riusciremo a fare un ottimo 0-0


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2012)

Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> l'udinese fa proprio schifo, dopo tanti anni
> ha perso col braga che ieri le ha prese in casa dal cluj.. ma come si fa!?
> 
> ma noi riusciremo a fare un ottimo 0-0



Eh proprio per i motivi sopra citati ci pialleranno. Arriva la vittima sacrificale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Settembre 2012)

io dico che l'udinese quando gioca coi titolari non è cosi scarsa, può fare grandi partite e fermare qualsiasi avversario figuriamoci contro di noi visto come siamo messi adesso e poi giocheranno col sangue agli occhi


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2012)

Leggo troppo pessimismo e rassegnazione. Non siamo messi bene ma non si può tremare davanti a tutti. Dobbiamo affrontare l'Udinese non il Real Madrid.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Leggo troppo pessimismo e rassegnazione. Non siamo messi bene ma non si può tremare davanti a tutti. Dobbiamo affrontare l'Udinese non il Real Madrid.



è vero, però credo che ormai tutto l'ambiente sia rassegnato ed attenda solo l'esonero di Allegri.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> è vero, però credo che ormai tutto l'ambiente sia rassegnato ed attenda solo l'esonero di Allegri.



Personalmente credo che una vittoria prolungherebbe solo l'attesa di un qualcosa ormai deciso ma, detto questo, un minimo di fiducia in chi va' in campo bisogna averla.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2012)

Penso che l'episodio di ieri pomeriggio sia stato davvero la mazzata finale


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Settembre 2012)

forza udinese.
per il bene del milan.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso che l'episodio di ieri pomeriggio sia stato davvero la mazzata finale



Ormai è tutta una congiura verso Allegri, una vittoria domenica in realtà sarebbe un problema per chi sta attuando la sua delegittimazione.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> forza udinese.
> per il bene del milan.



Tifare contro il Milan proprio no.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Settembre 2012)

> Tifare contro il Milan proprio no.



E' necessario.
Prima se ne va quell'inetto e maggiori saranno le possibilità di raddrizzare la situazione.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> E' necessario.
> Prima se ne va quell'inetto e maggiori saranno le possibilità di raddrizzare la situazione.



Punti di vista, per me è impossibile augurare la sconfitta alla mia squadra. Se Berlusconi ha gli attributi lo esoneri comunque.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Settembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> E' necessario.
> Prima se ne va quell'inetto e maggiori saranno le possibilità di raddrizzare la situazione.



hai ragione, è che non riesco a tifare contro, comq arrivasse una sconfitta non mi dispiacerebbe in questo caso


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Punti di vista, per me è impossibile augurare la sconfitta alla mia squadra. Se Berlusconi ha gli attributi lo esoneri comunque, non cerchi scuse.



preferisco essere pragmatico.
un pareggio non servirebbe a niente, allungherebbe solo l'agonia.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2012)

Ma con Inzaghi e Tassotti, secondo voi, le cose cambierebbero di molto?


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma con Inzaghi e Tassotti, secondo voi, le cose cambierebbero di molto?



questo non possiamo saperlo ma una cosa è sicura a questa squadra serve una scossa e allegri secondo me ha perso anche credibilità ormai all'interno dello spogliatoio, lo dimostra la lite con inzaghi, il cambio è necessario


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> preferisco essere pragmatico.
> un pareggio non servirebbe a niente, allungherebbe solo l'agonia.



A me non piace che Berlusconi giochi al massacro, se vuole cacciare Allegri lo faccia subito, anche in caso di vittoria.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma con Inzaghi e Tassotti, secondo voi, le cose cambierebbero di molto?



sì.
la squadra fa schifo, ma non così tanto da perdere o pareggiare in casa con squadre tranquillamente alla sua portata.
è chiaro che il locker non lo segue più, serve uno scossone.
basta vedere cosa è stato in grado di fare un non allenatore come leonardo con l'inter, figuriamoci un tassotti.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> sì.
> la squadra fa schifo, ma non così tanto da perdere o pareggiare in casa con squadre tranquillamente alla sua portata.
> è chiaro che il locker non lo segue più, serve uno scossone.
> basta vedere cosa è stato in grado di fare un non allenatore come leonardo con l'inter, figuriamoci un tassotti.



Massima stima per Tassotti ma pure lui si troverà tra le mani una delle rose più scarse dell'era Berlusconi.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A me non piace che Berlusconi giochi al massacro, se vuole cacciare Allegri lo faccia subito, anche in caso di vittoria.



Nove volte su dieci esonerano dopo un risultato negativo.
Sarà anche sbagliato, ma è così che funziona.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Massima stima per Tassotti ma pure lui si troverà tra le mani una delle rose più scarse dell'era Berlusconi.



questo milan è da sesto posto, non stiamo parlando dell'ancona 2003/04. 
se poi tassotti fallisse pazienza, almeno c'avremmo provato. de facto allegri non è in grado di allenare squadre come il milan, al di là di come andrà l'esperienza di tassotti o chi per lui.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> Nove volte su dieci esonerano dopo un risultato negativo.
> Sarà anche sbagliato, ma è così che funziona.



Ok allora se domenica vince, in qualche modo, deve rimanere e farsi cuocere lentamente perché Berlusconi aspetta la sconfitta.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok allora se domenica vince, in qualche modo, deve rimanere e farsi cuocere lentamente perché Berlusconi aspetta la sconfitta.



ecco perché spero nella vittoria dei fruliani.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ecco perché spero nella vittoria dei fruliani.



Quindi se domenica vinciamo facendo schifo Berlusconi non può esonerare Allegri perché è diventato bravo. Vedremo.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2012)

Il nuovo capello" cit. ahahah

Nono il chelsea l'ha gia' prenotato..come portapizze pero'..


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi se domenica vinciamo facendo schifo Berlusconi non può esonerare Allegri perché è diventato bravo. Vedremo.



Ma dai, ti meravigli?
Pazzini dopo la tripletta Bologna era diventato il punto di riferimento del nostro attacco, adesso è nuovamente tornato liquame.
E' così che si ragiona in Italia, da sempre.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (21 Settembre 2012)

Fin che non abbiamo un gioco continueremo a fare solo figure di *****....

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Fin che non abbiamo un gioco continueremo a fare solo figure di *****....


----------



## Le Roi Platini (21 Settembre 2012)

Ciao ragazzi.. sono nuovo del forum.. ovviamente sono Juventino, ma prima di tutto sono uno sportivo e amante del calcio.. seguo spesso il vostro forum da ospite, ma adesso ho deciso di registrarmi.. secondo me questo Milan non è scarso ( Parlando in termini di Rosa).. Concordo su chi dice che Allegri deve andare a pelare patate.. perchè comunque una squadra del genere può fare bene nellla nostra serie A

-------------Abbiati---------------
---Abate-- Mexes-- Zapata-- Emanuelson

----Boateng-- Montolivo-- Nocerino-----

----Bojan/Robinho Pato/Pazzini El Shaarawy------

Il problema è l'allenatore.. e l'ho sempre pensato.. anche quando vinceste lo scudetto con Ibra.. sinceramente io non ho mai visto un Milan cosi brutto e da amante del calcio ci rimango di ***** nonostante la forte rivalità tra le due squadre.. contro L'anderlecht mi faceva quasi tenerezza la squadra.. anarchici da morire.. ognuno non sapeva cosa fare.. e poi il caso Boateng.. sinceramente.. per la storia del Milan io mi rifiuto di vedere il 10 alle sue spalle.. quel 10 che è appartenuto a gente come Rui Costa e Savicevic.. Seedorf.. Boateng si è montato la testa.

Ora io dico.. Vendere Ibra ci stava soltanto se in panchina ci fosse un alleantore come Hiddink. uno che ti da gioco, o anche uno spalletti o un guidolin.. ma se devi tenere allegri, vendere ibra equivale al suicidio.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Settembre 2012)

Se ci scrollassimo di dosso la paura e l'insicurezza non sarebbe una partita impossibile. Guardando dal centrocampo in su, siamo nettamente più forti di loro, però bisogna giocare con il coltello fra i denti non con la paura nelle gambe!


----------



## S T B (21 Settembre 2012)

senza un gioco non si vince e noi non sappiamo giocare il pallone...


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Settembre 2012)

per essere positivi possiamo dire il rientro di mexes ha sistemato la difesa, il rientro di montolivo sistemerà il centrocampo e il rientri di pato e robinho sistemeranno l'attacco, se cosi fosse sarà tutta un altra squadra, speriamo bene


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Settembre 2012)

Le Roi Platini ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi.. sono nuovo del forum.. ovviamente sono Juventino, ma prima di tutto sono uno sportivo e amante del calcio.. seguo spesso il vostro forum da ospite, ma adesso ho deciso di registrarmi.. secondo me questo Milan non è scarso ( Parlando in termini di Rosa).. Concordo su chi dice che Allegri deve andare a pelare patate.. perchè comunque una squadra del genere può fare bene nellla nostra serie A
> 
> -------------Abbiati---------------
> ---Abate-- Mexes-- Zapata-- Emanuelson
> ...



concordo pienamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2012)

Le Roi Platini ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi.. sono nuovo del forum.. ovviamente sono Juventino, ma prima di tutto sono uno sportivo e amante del calcio.. seguo spesso il vostro forum da ospite, ma adesso ho deciso di registrarmi.. secondo me questo Milan non è scarso ( Parlando in termini di Rosa).. Concordo su chi dice che Allegri deve andare a pelare patate.. perchè comunque una squadra del genere può fare bene nellla nostra serie A
> 
> -------------Abbiati---------------
> ---Abate-- Mexes-- Zapata-- Emanuelson
> ...


-------------Abbiati---------------
---De Sciglio-- Mexes-- Zapata-- Emanuelson

----Montolivo-- De Jong-- Muntari-----

----Robinho Bojan El Shaarawy------

A me piacerebbe di più così.
Nocerino senza Ibra è un giocatore normale, stesso discorso per Boateng che meriterebbe la panchina, almeno fin quando non si deciderà a cambiare registro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Settembre 2012)

le prendiamo me lo sento.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;27322 ha scritto:


> le prendiamo me lo sento.



Ormai è una cosa naturale, non c'è niente da sentire


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2012)

Rendetevi conto che nel tridente bojan robinho elsharaui, non ce ne sta uno che l'anno scorso e' andato in doppia cifra...figuratevi se facciamo dei goals "cit.gallianesca


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2012)

Il punto è che l'Udinese è una squadra imprevedibile, e soprattutto, CORRE.
Noi queste squadre le soffriamo tantissimo, sarà durissima.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ormai è una cosa naturale, non c'è niente da sentire



gia che pizza


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Settembre 2012)

O la vinciamo o la perdiamo, spero che non la pareggiamo, altrimenti daranno quasi sicuramente un altra possibilità ad Allegri con la scusa "eh ma Udine è un campo difficile".


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2012)

L'Udinese quest'anno è una squadretta, il Milan in questo inizio di campionato avrebbe dovuto fare 12 su 12 le prime quattro partite, fosse stato il Milan dello scorso anno sarebbe successo senza problemi, con Ibra.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2012)

La butto la', dice che montolivo dara' geometrie , secondo me non lo schiera, ha tenuto pannocchia in panchina, probabile faccia giocare amogini deggiong ed emanuela. Boateng dietro a pazzini e forse bojan.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> O la vinciamo o la perdiamo, spero che non la pareggiamo, altrimenti daranno quasi sicuramente un altra possibilità ad Allegri con la scusa "eh ma Udine è un campo difficile".



Sempre che Allegri non preferisca perderla.....


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2012)

Dopo il risentimento muscolare accusato martedì contro l'Anderlecht in Champions League, Daniele Bonera si è allenato sempre a parte in questi giorni. Oggi ha svolto un lavoro differenziato, prima sul campo rialzato e poi in palestra, ma il suo impiego per la gara contro l'Udinese verrà deciso insieme al tecnico e allo staff medico nella giornata di domani. Il difensore bresciano sta molto meglio rispetto a martedì sera ma è ancora in dubbio e domani dopo gli ultimi test deciderà se prendere parte alla trasferta friulana.

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## sheva90 (21 Settembre 2012)

Al massimo la pareggiamo.

Ma ci deve andare bene.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2012)

Ag. Domizzi: "Non credo riesca a recuperare per la partita contro il Milan"

21.09.2012 19.00 di Enrico Ferrazzi per milannews.it

Una partita molto importante, probabilmente un'ultima spiaggia per qualcuno. È questo al momento quello che offre Udinese-Milan, match fra due squadre che l'anno scorso si sono qualificate al terzo e secondo posto, ma che quest'anno sono partite con alcuni problemi. Per parlare di questo, TuttoMercatoWeb ha contattato l'agente Fifa e procuratore di Maurizio Domizzi, Danilo Caravello: "A prescindere dall'inizio di campionato per entrambe, si tratta di una partita molto importante. L'Udinese è molto concentrata e determinata per fare bene e ottenere il massimo". Una partita che in particolare potrebbe voler dire molto per Allegri. "L'esonero non si augura a nessuno, tanto meno ad un mister come Allegri, che ha fatto davvero bene in questi anni con il Milan. Certamente il Milan sarà agguerrito, si sa che viene da un momento non brillante". Ieri che partita è stata per l'Udinese? "La partita è andata bene, forse si è vista l'Udinese migliore di questo inizio stagione; per fortuna alla fine è arrivato anche il gol del pareggio, che porta alla squadra ulteriore convinzione. A breve arriveranno i risultati".
Come sta vivendo la squadra questo periodo?"La squadra è serena e concentrata, e si sa che è in fase di transizione; la speranza è di fare risultato con il Milan, ma ci vorrà la massima attenzione per portare a casa i tre punti". Domizzi ci sarà? "Maurizio ha fine gara ha avuto qualche problema fisico e non credo riesca a recuperare per domenica".


Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2012)

Lazzari: "Milan grande squadra, con un allenatore in gamba"

21.09.2012 21.15 di Matteo Calcagni per milannews.it 
Andrea Lazzari, ex Cagliari e Fiorentina ora all'Udinese, è stato in campo novanta minuti nel match di Europa League contro l'Anzhi. Il centrocampista, che in Allegri ha sempre avuto un grande estimatore, in passato era stato vicino al Milan. Squalificato, dopo l'espulsione rimediata a Siena, Lazzari dovrà assistere da spettatore alla sfida di domenica contro il suo vecchio allenatore. Ecco le sue dichiarazioni riportate da Udinese.it: "Quanto brucia star fuori col Milan? Fa male soprattutto ripensando all'espulsione di Siena. Il Milan è una grande squadra con un allenatore molto in gamba".

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Settembre 2012)

dobbiamo segnare subito e poi colpire in contropiede, se segniamo subito li mettiamo in grossa difficoltà perchè loro non stanno passando un bellissimo momento


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Settembre 2012)

La vedo male, una vittoria FORSE però ci sbloccherebbe definitivamente.


----------



## S T B (21 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ormai è una cosa naturale, non c'è niente da sentire



mi auguro di vedere qualche tiro in porta


----------



## raducioiu (22 Settembre 2012)

La Gazzetta tra le probabili formazioni dà Constant terzino titolare


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Settembre 2012)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta tra le probabili formazioni dà Constant terzino titolare



si allegri lo ha provato in allenamento, con molta probabilità giocherà lui, peggio di antonini non può fare


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si allegri lo ha provato in allenamento, con molta probabilità giocherà lui, peggio di antonini non può fare



A sto punto proviamolo.Comunque Didac quando rientra???


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A sto punto proviamolo.Comunque Didac quando rientra???



boh, non si parla più da tempo di didac, non si capisce che fine ha fatto


----------



## ReyMilan (22 Settembre 2012)

Giocherà ancora Antonini?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> boh, non si parla più da tempo di didac, non si capisce che fine ha fatto



Pubalgia, sta recuperando. Ma tanto non giocherà


----------



## cocaprinz (22 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Pubalgia, sta recuperando. Ma tanto non giocherà



una tangente per gli acquisti di Ibra e Van Bommel da girare a Raiola mascherata da prezzo del trasferimento, ecco cos'è Didac Vilà.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Pubalgia, sta recuperando. Ma tanto non giocherà



E' come non ci fosse, non ha mai giocato prima, non giocherà ora. Poi oh magari se Allegri va via.....chissà.


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Settembre 2012)

Constant a sinistra sarebbe veramente un bel passo avanti.
Ma li, come dico da sempre, andrebbe schierato un altro, ma Allegri non lo metterà MAI


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Constant a sinistra sarebbe veramente un bel passo avanti.
> Ma li, come dico da sempre, andrebbe schierato un altro, ma Allegri non lo metterà MAI



Bel passo avanti verso la serie B, altrochè.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Constant a sinistra sarebbe veramente un bel passo avanti.
> Ma li, come dico da sempre, andrebbe schierato un altro, ma Allegri non lo metterà MAI



Neanche fosse R.Carlos, a me non convince molto la cosa ma tanto vale provarle tutte.


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Settembre 2012)

Constant almeno ha un bel piede.
Poi vabbè, teniamoci Antonini allora. Ma poi ancora con sta serie B?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Constant almeno ha un bel piede.
> Poi vabbè, teniamoci Antonini allora. Ma poi ancora con sta serie B?



No ma infatti tentar non nuoce.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Settembre 2012)

4-3-3 con Bojan Pazzini Emanuelson.
eurosport


----------



## raducioiu (22 Settembre 2012)

Constant nelle ultime due partite si è distinto solo per i suoi ottimi passaggi ai tabelloni pubblicitari a lato del campo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Su Sky dicono che giocherà De Sciglio sulla sinistra Mmh


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2012)

bojan parte dalla panca come sempre, lo danno quasi sempre titolare e poi sempre dalla panchina parte


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2012)

ReyMilan ha scritto:


> Giocherà ancora Antonini?



no,dovrebbe esserci Costant al suo posto!


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2012)

constant? o.o ma scherzi spero


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2012)

UDINESE-MILAN: 23 I CONVOCATI ROSSONERI​
MILANO - Sono 23 i convocati di Mister Allegri per Udinese-Milan:

Abbiati, Amelia, Gabriel, Abate, Acerbi, Antonini, Bonera, De Sciglio, Mesbah, Mexes, Zapata, Ambrosini, Boateng, De Jong, Constant, Emanuelson, Montolivo, Nocerino, Traorè, Bojan, El Shaarawy, Niang, Pazzini. 

fonte:http://www.acmilan.com/it/news/breaking_news_show/31022


----------



## Schism75 (22 Settembre 2012)

Constant puó fare il terzino, ma emanuelson no...


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2012)

*UDINESE-MILAN ore 15

Udinese (3-5-2): Brkic; Benatia, Danilo, Coda; Basta, Pereyra, Pinzi, Allan, Pasquale; Barreto, Di Natale.
A disp.: Padelli, Hertaux, Angella, Faraoni, Willians, Armero, Gabriel Silva, Fabbrini, Maicosuel, Ragenie. All.: Guidolin
Squalificati: Lazzari (1)
Indisponibili: Domizzi, Muriel

Milan (4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Mexes, Yepes, Constant; Montolivo, Ambrosini; Nocerino; Bojan, Pazzini, Emanuelson.
A disp.: Amelia, De Sciglio, Zapata, Mesbah, Antonini, De Jong, Acerbi, Traoré, Boateng, Flamini, Valoti, El Shaarawy, Niang. All.: Allegri
Squalificati: nessuno
Indisponibili: Muntari, Didac Vilà, Strasser, Pato, Robinho, Bonera

LE ULTIME: Guidolin non dovrebbe avere a disposizione Domizzi che sarà sostituito da Coda. Dovrebbe, invece, rientrare Brkic. Ampio turnover a centrocampo rispetto alla gara di Europa League con Allan e Pasquale al posto di Willians e Armero. In panchina torna Hertaux. Nel Milan Allegri pare intenzionato a cambiare modulo e a passare al 4-3-3. In difesa ballottaggio tra Yepes e Acerbi per sostituire Bonera alle prese con qualche problema fisico. Abate dovrebbe riprendere il suo posto sulla fascia destra, sul versante opposto sifda tra Constant e De Sciglio per una maglia da titolare. In mezzo Ambrosini favorito su De jong giocherà davanti alla difesa con Montolivo e Nocerino vicini a lui. Fuori Boateng. In attacco sembra essere giunto il momento di Bojan che, insieme a Pazzini ed Emanuelson, comporrà il tridente rossonero.* 
(Sportmediaset)

Quindi è una sorte di 4-3-2-1.Vediamo che succede!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2012)

Con Emanuelson e Bojan sarebbe *logico* giocare col 4-3-3 ma Allegri si dimostra ostinatamente cocciuto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

bene sta dando fiducia al Faraone


----------



## Frikez (22 Settembre 2012)

Constant terzino?


----------



## Graxx (22 Settembre 2012)

se vinciamo inizia il ns campionato...forse de sciglio a sx...se gioca e gioca bene per me non esce più...


----------



## FeboApolloManuel (22 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia, come la sto vedendo nera questa stagione ragazzi...


----------



## ReyMilan (22 Settembre 2012)

Terzino vorrei Ema e proverei titolare il Faraone...


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2012)

gioca o de sciglio o mesbah spero tutta la vita de sciglio, cmq basta con sto faraone da titolare mi sono rotta no nva bene da titolare e molto ma molto meglio a partita in corso


----------



## JulesWinnfield (22 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo si riesca a spostare De Sciglio a sinistra, perchè i tentativi di adattare Ema non sono andati a buon fine, e Antonini non si può guardare... Constant boh non so mica come possa giocare messo lì


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2012)

JulesWinnfield ha scritto:


> Speriamo si riesca a spostare De Sciglio a sinistra, perchè i tentativi di adattare Ema non sono andati a buon fine, e Antonini non si può guardare... Constant boh non so mica come possa giocare messo lì


Magari avesse *almeno* tentato di spostarlo lì


----------



## Clint Eastwood (22 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi ma che fine ha fatto Zapata? perchè non lo prova neanche?


----------



## sheva90 (22 Settembre 2012)

Domani titolare.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (22 Settembre 2012)

A quanto leggo non sembra...boh


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> A quanto leggo non sembra...boh



Lo ha detto Allegri in conferenza stampa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2012)

ah si zapata titolare domani? miracolo o.o


----------



## Clint Eastwood (22 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Lo ha detto Allegri in conferenza stampa.



Ottimo, voglio vederlo all'opera, e spero anche in Bojan dal primo minuto cosi vediamo un po' di che pasta è fatto anche quest'altro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2012)

ahh ma ecco perchè gioca perche non c'è yepes ha praticamente gli uomini contati, mi pareva strano che lo mettesse titolare, ho visto solo ora che manca pure flamini mah, credevo fosse tutto ok per flamini e yepes mistero..


----------



## Clint Eastwood (22 Settembre 2012)

Va be ci sarebbe Acerbi, che a me personalmente non piace.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2012)

allegri ha detto che giocano mexes-zapata centrali....a sinistra 1 tra mesbah e de sciglio....a centrocampo montolivo 1 tra ambro e de jong nocerino....in avanti non si è sbilanciato...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (22 Settembre 2012)

Deve rodare De Jong e Montolivo insieme, perchè mai mettere Ambro? spero di no.


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Settembre 2012)

Se fa giocare a sinistra De Sciglio domani la sospendono per neve.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2012)

secondo sportmediaset per ora questa e la formazione:

Abbiati; Abate, Mexes, Zapata, De Sciglio; Montolivo, Ambrosini; Nocerino; Bojan, Pazzini, Emanuelson.

lasciare fuori de jong e mettere ambrosini non mi convince molto, montolivo subito titolare secondo me e rischioso, boateng non so pero potrebbe essere una buona idea emanuleson e bojan sono piu veloci e possono partire piu velocemente


----------



## Doctore (22 Settembre 2012)

Finalmente fuori antonini


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (22 Settembre 2012)

Ma Bojan? Lo abbiamo preso a presenze?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Ma Bojan? Lo abbiamo preso a presenze?



Domani dovrebbe partire titolare finalmente.


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2012)

Che bello domani giocano i fuoriclasse di allegri.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che bello domani giocano i fuoriclasse di allegri.



Allegri si gioca la panchina.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Settembre 2012)

la difesa penso sia la migliore e quella che tutti chiedono e vogliono da tempo...davanti alla difesa spero giochi de jong con montolivo e sinceramente non condivido la scelta di non far giocare el shaarawy...boateng ci sta metterlo in panchina viste le ultime prestazioni...potrebbe farlo ritornare sulla terra!


----------



## almilan (23 Settembre 2012)

le ultime 24 ore di allegri


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me se perde ce lo sorbiamo ancora per un po', che due palloni.

Al primo tempo secondo me saremo sotto di 2 gol


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo me se perde ce lo sorbiamo ancora per un po', che due palloni.
> 
> Al primo tempo secondo me saremo sotto di 2 gol



Ice, e se vinciamo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo me se perde ce lo sorbiamo ancora per un po', che due palloni.
> 
> Al primo tempo secondo me saremo sotto di 2 gol



No se perdiamo va via su...


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No se perdiamo va via su...



Darren ma tu segui ancora le teorie di Ice?


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren ma tu segui ancora le teorie di Ice?



Bah sai com'è......bisogna assecondare i pazzi.


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

Pazzi da legare, e' scritto per la gioia di tutti domani segna pazzini e allergia rimane.


Ma trattore e' stato preso per fare lo schiavo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pazzi da legare, e' scritto per la gioia di tutti domani segna pazzini e allergia rimane.
> 
> 
> Ma trattore e' stato preso per fare lo schiavo?



Traorè è morto, hanno nascosto il cadavere a Milanello e non hanno detto niente a nessuno


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Settembre 2012)

Non penso proprio che se perdiamo rimanga suvvia, se pareggiassimo forse ci sarebbe la possibilità di sorbircelo ancora.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren ma tu segui ancora le teorie di Ice?


Ice e Darren sarebbero da bannare in blocco ma tant'è...


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2012)

Tutto su Udinese-Milan: il Friuli come nuovo crocevia

23.09.2012 11.15 di Antonio Vitiello 
Sia Udinese che Milan hanno iniziato la stagione con il freno a mano tirato. Due squadre che iniziano ad aver bisogno di punti vista la classifica deficitaria e che oggi al Friuli non possono fare sconti. Soprattutto il Milan, alle prese con una vera crisi di gioco e di risultati, la trasferta friulana rappresenta la possibilità di un rilancio dopo tante critiche. Ma non sarà semplice perchè l'Udinese punterà sul fattore campo e sul solito Di Natale, tornato a segnare sia in campionato che coppa.

COME ARRIVA L'UDINESE - Gli uomini di Guidolin sono reduci dal pareggio in Europa League contro l'Anzhi, e il fatto di aver acciuffato la partita per i capelli nei minuti di recupero, potrebbe avere anche un effetto positivo sulla squadra. Resta da capire se l'Udinese riuscirà a tenere ritmi alti fino al novantesimo poiché si giocherà a distanza di due giorni e mezzo. Guidolin dovrebbe schierare il solito 3-5-2 con Coda al posto di Domizzi squalificato. Gli altri due della difesa saranno Benatia e Danilo. Il folto centrocampo affidato a Basta, Pereyra, Pinzi, Allan e Pasquale, attacco con Barreto e Di Natale. Fabbrini e Armero inizieranno dalla panchina.

COME ARRIVA IL MILAN - Il recente pareggio in coppa contro l'Anderlecht ha fatto suonare l'ennesimo campanello d'allarme. Allegri rischia la panchina in caso di insuccesso e quindi cercherà di trasmettere nuovi stimoli agli undici che scenderanno in campo. Torna dal primo minuto Montolivo dopo l'infortunio ma agirà da mezz'ala e non davanti alla difesa. Turno di stop anche per Boateng che partirà dalla panchina, al suo posto il solito Emanuelson che agirà dietro Pazzini e El Shaarawy. Non è ancora il momento di Bojan, le sue quotazioni sono nuovamente in ribasso dopo le ultime indicazioni che arrivano da Udine. Coppia centrale inedita: Mexes-Zapata, con Bonera e Acerbi in panchina.

LE FORMAZIONI UDINESE (3-5-2) - Brkic, Benatia, Danilo, Coda, Basta, Pereyra, Pinzi, Allan, Pasquale, Barreto, Di Natale. All: Guidolin.

MILAN (4-3-1-2) - Abbiati, Abate, Mexes, Zapata, De Sciglio, Nocerino, Ambrosini, Montolivo, Emanuelson, Pazzini, El Shaarawy. All: Allegri.

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2012)

De Sciglio a sinistra!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (23 Settembre 2012)

Allegri che schiera "coraggiosamente" De Sciglio titolare a sx,..roba da non credere.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (23 Settembre 2012)

incredibile, deve proprio sentirsi con l'acqua alla gola per fare questa magata... si sentirà un genio...

Cmq prevedo un pareggio inutile e prolungamento dell'agonia


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2012)

JulesWinnfield ha scritto:


> incredibile, deve proprio sentirsi con l'acqua alla gola per fare questa magata... si sentirà un genio...
> 
> Cmq prevedo un pareggio inutile e prolungamento dell'agonia



Un pareggio, oggi, non serve a nessuno. Bisogna osare.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2012)

Scusate ma DE JONG?


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Settembre 2012)

Bojan ancora in panchina, vabbè.

Ci sta Ambro al posto di De Jong, bene De Sciglio a sinistra.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (23 Settembre 2012)

ma infatti, pareggio inutile era in quel senso...solo che secondo me non è neanche tanto un problema di osare, è proprio mancanza di qualità e personalità... oggi torna pornodivo titolare, non è un fenomeno ma speriamo che almeno lui aiuti un pò nella costruzione della manovra!


----------



## Cm Punk (23 Settembre 2012)

Bojan e de jong in panchina


----------



## raducioiu (23 Settembre 2012)

Ma come fa a mettere ancora Bojan in panchina? L'ha voluto lui e poi gli fa fare una manciata di minuti ogni 2 partite, poveretto anche Bojan starà pensando che tanto valeva restare alla Roma.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2012)

Vi prego qualcuno lo cacci sto allenatore e metteteci chi volete ma bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Molto meglio far giocare El Sharaawy che Bojan,visto che difficilmente sarà riscattato.Almeno valorizziamo e facciamo crescere un nostro calciatore.


----------



## The P (23 Settembre 2012)

Guarda caso proprio quando rischia seriamente il **** schiera una formazione con un briciolo di logica (a parte Emanuelson a destra).
Questo non fa che dimostrare che oltre ad essere scarso non ha neanche la minima voglia di migliorare la squadra.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2012)

Pannocchia al posto di De Jong 
Bojan in panca ("ehhhh ma lo ha voluto fortemente") 
Emanuela trequartista 
Ma sopratutto: 4-3-1-2  

EDIT:
Ma è 4-3-1-2 o 4-3-3 con Emanuela largo?


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (23 Settembre 2012)

A sky dicono Mesbah titolare... Se è vero Allegri è da cacciare anche adesso!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (23 Settembre 2012)

De Jong fuori per scelta tecnica (se cosi è) mi fa inbufalire non poco, visto che non capisco tra l'altro cosa potesse fare tanto di piu' nel carozzone allo sbaraglio ammirato fin ora. 
Cioè questo piuttosto che amalgamare i titolari di centrocampo, si affida al senatore da pensionare che dovrebbe giocare solo per turn over...
ma per favore


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

ehhh bojan l'ha voluto allegri.....


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2012)

Sto rimpiangendo LEOTARDO vi giuro!! arridatemi leonardo!!!!!!!


----------



## The P (23 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *EDIT:
> Ma è 4-3-1-2 o 4-3-3 con Emanuela largo?*



Questo dice la Gazza, ma tu ci credi?

Io no, finchè non lo vedo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Lo Zar d'Europa ha scritto:


> A sky dicono Mesbah titolare... *Se è vero Allegri è da cacciare anche adesso!*



ma anche se non è vero


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

Tarzanello Mesbah, grande Max!


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Questo dice la Gazza, ma tu ci credi?
> 
> Io no, finchè non lo vedo



Bravo,lo sai bene che Acciuga è imprevedibile e che non si sa mai cosa aspettarsi da lui 


Faccio finta di non aver letto il nome di Mesbah


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Settembre 2012)

Se mette mensbah e lascia Desci in panchina é da cacciare subito !!!!!


----------



## Barragan (23 Settembre 2012)

Se gioca veramente Mesbah, Allegri se ne può anche andare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2012)

Bojan ancora fuori. Al suo posto ecco il Faraone​
Il reclamizzato, dalla stampa e dai tifosi, Bojan Krkic si dovrebbe nuovamente accomodare in panchina. Lo spagnolo, mai una volta titolare in rossonero, secondo le ultime indiscrezioni ha perso il ballottaggio con El Shaarawy. Il Faraone, il cui ingresso martedì ha dato una scossa alla gara, sarà impiegato a sinistra nel tridente composto da Pazzini ed Emanuelson. L’esclusione, almeno iniziale, dell’ex giocatore della Roma si spiega anche con le sue non perfette condizioni fisiche.

fonte:http://www.milannews.it/?action=read&idnotizia=91770


----------



## raducioiu (23 Settembre 2012)

Se fa il tridente (cosa che dubito ed ho paura di ritrovarmi Emanuelson trequartista) poteva benissimo mettere Bojan al posto dello scarto dell'Ajax.


----------



## Barragan (23 Settembre 2012)

Ma a che ***** serve far giocare Bojan (un giovane, di 22 anni non è poi neanche così giovane) che l'anno prossimo se ne va via...
Almeno il Faraone ha 20 anni ed è nostro.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Settembre 2012)

1) De Sciglio a sx 
2) Abate a dx
3) Ambrosini a cc
4) rientra Tontolivo
5) El Shaarawy nel tridente
6) Boateng in panca
7) Ecco Zapata!

insomma qualcosina Max la sta provando, cambiando molto rispetto a martedì... giusto così è la sua ultima occasione... mi aspettavo Bojan, vedremo


----------



## Ataraxia (23 Settembre 2012)

Ma gioca Mesbah


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

Che schifio,speriamo che di natale&co si sbrighino a farcene 4


----------



## raducioiu (23 Settembre 2012)

Certi ragionamenti sono da squadretta... a conferma del nostro valore attuale. Noi dobbiamo arrivare in champions league e se Bojan o chi altro può aiutarci quest'anno è bene che giochi. Valorizzare qualcuno per poi non qualificarsi in champions significa valorizzarlo per quelli a cui dovremo cederlo a giugno.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> boh, non si parla più da tempo di didac, non si capisce che fine ha fatto



Didac Vila non è proprio visto dall'allenatore, infortunato o meno che sia. Non ha futuro da noi, purtroppo ( anche perchè anche solo per provarlo, non vedo dove sia il problema ).


----------



## sheva90 (23 Settembre 2012)

‎"Ogni maledetta domenica si vince o si perde, resta da vedere se si vince o si perde da uomini."


----------



## Hammer (23 Settembre 2012)

Udinese-Milan, le formazioni ufficiali: fuori Boa, gioca Mesbah


Queste le formazioni di Udinese-Milan in campo tra poco allo stadio Friuli: MILAN: Abbiati, Abate, Zapata, Mexes, Mesbah, Montolivo, Ambrosini, Nocerino, Emanuelson, Pazzini, El Shaarawy.

UDINESE: Brkic, Benatia, Danilo, Coda, Faraoni, Allan, Pinzi, Pereyra, Pasquale, Ranegie, Di Natale


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2012)

Ahahahahahahahah Mesbah 
Sparati in faccia,Acciuga.


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Mesbah


----------



## Clint Eastwood (23 Settembre 2012)

Barragan ha scritto:


> Ma a che ***** serve far giocare Bojan (un giovane, di 22 anni non è poi neanche così giovane) che l'anno prossimo se ne va via...
> Almeno il Faraone ha 20 anni ed è nostro.



Serve a vedere se oltre a Pazzini e Robinho (pensa un po' cosa mi tocca dire) abbiamo in rosa qualcuno capace di far gol ogni tanto.


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

Fuori Boa dentro Mesbah?


----------



## sheva90 (23 Settembre 2012)

Non sta capendo più un ***** Allegri.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Settembre 2012)

Oh mio Dio mi gira la testa........ Mesbah.........


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2012)

per la prima volta non vedrò il milan -90 minuti della mia vita senza sofferenza sicura,


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Mesbah,mado'.Questo è matto!



Ps:se perdiamo contro questa Udiense,la piu' scandalosa degli ultimi 10 anni,facciamo proprio ridere i polli!


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2012)

non c'è basta uno in meno che non segna


----------



## Frikez (23 Settembre 2012)

Che allenatore ridicolo..cacciatelo!


----------



## raducioiu (23 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;28893 ha scritto:


> non c'è basta uno in meno che non segna



Han saputo di Mesbah e hanno avuto pietà su quella fascia?


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Basta che ha avuto,la caxcarella???Quanto mi dispiace! 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



raducioiu ha scritto:


> Han saputo di Mesbah e hanno avuto pietà su quella fascia?



Molto probabile,anche se la Gallina Faraona è da tener d'occhio!


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (23 Settembre 2012)

Ma Bojan? Ma dai ma si può giocare ancora con Emanuelson ed Elsha? Ma porca la miseria ma perchè mi devi far diventare volgare Max!


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Cioè volete dirmi che ha tenuto fuori De Sciglio per puntare sul cesso algerino?!?! 
Va bè ragazzi mal che vada potremo gioire dell'esonero di questo mezzo allenatore.


----------



## Alex (23 Settembre 2012)

assurdo lasciare fuori de sciglio per mesbah


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Settembre 2012)

Ha solo cambiato il numero del modulo, ma è sempre la stessa *****, anche peggio con quel cesso di Mesbah. Pietà.


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

Dai toto dai ....


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2012)

Dai raga mesbah al posto di de sciglio chiaramente vuole farsi esonerare, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2012)

A Sky gia' chiedono a Tassotti come si sentira' quando prendera' le redini.Questi come godono sulla nostra pelle,poi quell'ameba mette anche Mesbaglio ed è la fine!


----------



## pennyhill (23 Settembre 2012)

Fortunatamente l'Udinese mi sembra poca cosa. 

1-2 o 0-1 Milan


----------



## Marilson (23 Settembre 2012)

emanuelson di nuovo trequartista. Allegri via a calci, subito.


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

Fincheee vivroo' canterooo' forzaaa udinesee


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

Sicuramente vinceremo questa e perdemo a San Siro


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (23 Settembre 2012)

Non ha cambiato nulla, la formazione data al direttore di gara ha sempre lo stesso assetto tattico:

4-3-1-2

Vedremo ora come si disporranno in campo.


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A Sky gia' chiedono a Tassotti come si sentira' quando prendera' le redini.Questi come godono sulla nostra pelle,poi quell'ameba mette anche Mesbaglio ed è la fine!



Mesbaglio


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

Tripletta del tarzanello e tutti a casa..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Fincheee vivroo' canterooo' forzaaa udinesee



wow


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2012)

manca poco!


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

Daje...


----------



## Dexter (23 Settembre 2012)

Fuori Boateng,quanto godo...quanto godo...per me sta partita è già vinta cosi,pure se ne prendiamo 10


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2012)

ma solo adesso ho visto che c'è Mesbah...magari si spacca


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2012)

mesbah in campo merita l'esonero adesso.....


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Ahaha cioè Ambrosini al posto di de Jong mesbah in campo solito modulo emanuelson trequartista speriamo che sia l'ultima di allegri


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Mesbahhhhhhh??????????? No che vergogna, De Sciglio no.. Che vergogna


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

Mestah ha già toccato troppi palloni


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Emanuela il primo stop l'ha sbagliato di 3 metri..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Bravo Ema, Pazzini brrr


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo tiro...


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Ahsha emanuelson a DESTRA allegri sei un idolo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Quanto perde Emanuelson a rientrare sul sinistro...


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Ma vai via Pazzini ma vai viaaaa


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2012)

Pazzini....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Cosa si è mangiato.....

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Voglio Mexes centravanti


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

Che palla gol


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

Se lo fa divento metrosex.


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Pazzini svegliati


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Benissimo Montolivo, sta andando bene


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2012)

Per adesso bene.


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

Però bel Milan dai


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

I primi 15 minuti come sempre faremo bene. Sono i restanti 75 che saranno pessimi, temo.


----------



## Brain84 (23 Settembre 2012)

Gran Milan per ora


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Mesbahahahahahaha


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

La scarsezza. L'essenza della scarsezza.


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Mesbah l'ignoranza fatta a giocatore


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Senza Boateng, più gioco meno tiri a casaccio anche se Nocerino è un pò fuori


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Questi al primo tiro in porta fanno gol


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

Primo pericolo...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Madonna Abate che capra, ogni palla che tocca è un qualcosa a caso che va dritto dritto agli avversari


----------



## JulesWinnfield (23 Settembre 2012)

dai coraggio...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Dai su Nocerino dai.....


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2012)

Stiamo giocando con un 4-3-3 piú vicino ad un 4-2-3-1, con nocerino che spesso si trova poco dietro pazzini, un pó alla Perrotta. Finora meglio che in altre partite.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Via Abate e Mesbah, per favore


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

GnaGnazio da tagliarsi le vene oggi, bravo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Si scalda Niangggg


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2012)

neanche i passaggi elementari.... imbarazzanti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Bene Zapatero


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

Zapata mi sta piacendo!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Grazie Mesbah


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Oddio ahaha da una palla persa di Mesbah difesa scartata completamente da un solo uomo


----------



## JulesWinnfield (23 Settembre 2012)

8 minuti di buon gioco li abbiamo visti


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Mesbah fai schifo


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2012)

twitter trequartista non si può più vedere.....basta con sto strazio, pietà.


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> I primi 15 minuti come sempre faremo bene. Sono i restanti 75 che saranno pessimi, temo.



Scusate, volevo dire 10.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Zapata il nuovo Ciago


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

Abate dovrebbe seriamente pensare di cambiaree sport...


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

Ebete mi ha già stufato


----------



## JulesWinnfield (23 Settembre 2012)

ma dai siamo già sotto... con una Udinese che dire mediocre è anche troppo generoso...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Messsssbahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Allegri vai a ******* te e mesbah


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

Incredibile che questa gente giochi in Serie A...


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2012)

siamo durati 10 minuti.... patetici


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Settembre 2012)

Mesbah.


----------



## Gekyn (23 Settembre 2012)

Gran cross di mesbah...... Ma baffan


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

El Shaarawy dai ma dove sei!!! Fatti vedere DIO


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Settembre 2012)

zapata enorme caxxo!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Zapata il nuovo Ciago


----------



## JulesWinnfield (23 Settembre 2012)

tamarroooooooooooooooo

taci che c'era Zapata


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

Si sarà minimo strappato qualcosa, per come ci gira...


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Mexes


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Bravo Zapata, se ci fosse stato Bonera sarebbe caduto anche lui e adesso staremmo sotto 1-0.


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Sì figuriamoci se segniamo da fuori area


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2012)

ecco, ci manca solo che si sia rotto il migliore in campo....

mexes è da impalare quando fa questi errori.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Dai El Shaaa ma fatti vedere perchè sparisce???


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Sulla sinistra deve giocare De Sciglio, pochi cavoli, non ce n'è uno decente da quel lato


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Acerbi zapata questi dovrebbero giocare


----------



## JulesWinnfield (23 Settembre 2012)

non riusciamo ad avvicinarci alla porta... poi abbiamo mesbah che crossa...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

No vabbè Abate fa mezza cosa buona poi se la rimangia


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2012)

Mexes pessimo


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2012)

ma neanche i passaggi a palla ferma ahahahahahahahahahahah ma ritiratevi e mettete 11 pecore... son meglio di voi


----------



## JulesWinnfield (23 Settembre 2012)

mamma mia ragazzi... che tristezza


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Mesbah credo che sia peggio anche di Esajas, è incredibile, è scarsissimo.


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Lo vedete Ambrosini? ahahhahha


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Ambrosini ti consiglio il ritiro


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Ma ********* di un pannocchia che fai i falli a limite dell'area con l'avversario spalle alla porta???


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Abate Mexes Zapata De Sciglio 
Montolivo De Jong Nocerino/Muntari(quando recupera)
Robinho(quando recupera) Bojan Ema/El Sha

Questa squadra voglio vedere.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Che fallo?? Ma dai, ma dai


----------



## Vinz (23 Settembre 2012)

Emanuela... rotfl


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

Pannocchia è imbarazzante


----------



## JulesWinnfield (23 Settembre 2012)

emanuelson ridicolo, bruciato un contropiede


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

ma quale fallo


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2012)

già facciamo schifo di nostro, perchè ogni volta dobbiamo giocare con tutte queste zavorre ? che palle...


----------



## Alex (23 Settembre 2012)

abate e mesbah vergognosi


----------



## Vinz (23 Settembre 2012)

Ma che tiro é??


----------



## JulesWinnfield (23 Settembre 2012)

bello il cross di Nocerino.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Settembre 2012)

Ambrosini finito.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino via, per favore, VIA

Scandaloso non sa far nulla, nulla


----------



## Vinz (23 Settembre 2012)

Pazzini è utile quanto una cassettiera dell'IKEA


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Ambrosini fuori fuori fuori fuori fuori


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Il cross di Nocerino sembrava un sacco di ***** sparato in area raso terra, contropiede preso perché nella mischia non ne prendiamo una.


----------



## Vinz (23 Settembre 2012)

Serie B


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

Che portierone. Che portierone.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Ah beh, grazie Abbia Abbiati


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

che genio sonnolivo


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2012)

geniale il fascista eh.


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati sei un escremento


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Alè.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Settembre 2012)

Eh ma Julio Cesar ci fa schifo,perché i tifosotti vogliono un portiere nuovo quando Abbiati ci assicura sempre 10-20 punti?


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

Che palle, ma la difesa?


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Ambrosini imbambolato in area, Abbiati il portiere più scarso di A.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2012)

BENEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! Avanti così!!! 3° sconfitta!!! Grazie a tutti


----------



## Frikez (23 Settembre 2012)

Grande fascista!


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

abbiati ma va a dormire


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Di una lentezza DISARMANTE, neanche dopo tre pizze potrei essere così lento


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

A segno contro lo *squadrone* rossonero ????? Ma da dove gli escono 'ste cavolate a 'sto qui ?


----------



## The P (23 Settembre 2012)

Abbiamo fatto far goal a Raniegi, ma continuiamo con l'erede di Capello in panca.

2 gocce d'acqua acciuga e cappello, stesso carisma stessa capacità tattica


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

Ci segnerebbe pure Zanardi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Settembre 2012)

Dai che almeno ci leviamo dalle palle allegri


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

l'unica squadra che fa segnare Renegiè


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Perdiamo con tutti, con tutti, siamo la squadra più scarsa di tutti i tempi   il pescara ci fa a pezzettini.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Settembre 2012)

mexes ho finito le imprecazioni.....


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2012)

Boh. C'è poco da dire.


----------



## Marilson (23 Settembre 2012)

Godo. Ovviamente non sto neanche guardando la partita, sto guardando la F1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Sono *parzialmente* contento perché così, forse, va via l'erede di Capello.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Senza parole, a casaccio proprio


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

mazzini sveglia


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2012)

speriamo che arrivi già stasera l'esonero. 

non se ne può più, devono darsi tutti una svegliata.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2012)

Se non lo cacciano oggi si devono impiccare tutti!!!


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Spero per la prima volta nella vita di perdere almeno così nn devo vedere più quel cesso in panchina


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

Se si può mettere Mesbah in una partita importante...


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Settembre 2012)

che scandalo


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2012)

allegri resterà anche oggi... siamo nel bottino


----------



## The P (23 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Spero per la prima volta nella vita di perdere almeno così nn devo vedere più quel cesso in panchina


Straquoto, prima volta in vita mia anche per me.

Non ci credo che mi ha fatto arrivare a tanto quest'uomo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Settembre 2012)

Allegri nuovo Capello.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2012)

ma dove li facciamo i 40 punti per salvarci ? boh.


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

E' inutile che guardo il secondo tempo...


----------



## Vinz (23 Settembre 2012)

Ma secondo voi ad Allegri frega qualcosa? Sta aspettando di essere esonerato e continuare a prendere lo stipendio, giustamente direi.
Galliani & Co. hanno voluto fare i poveracci, ora si prendono tutte le responsabilità.

Comunque di sto passo si va in serie B, altro che "eh ma basta trovare l'entusiasmo"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Penso che insieme al Pescara siamo la squadra più scarsa di tutta la serie A, non vinciamo contro nessuno, nessuno.
Se abbiamo **** come col Bologna bene, altrimenti niente.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Tutto ciò è più che scandaloso, voglio l'esonero subito dopo la partita.


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Allegri vai ad allenare in Inghilterra, se ti prendono nelle categorie inferiori puoi fare bene come De Canio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi ad Allegri frega qualcosa? Sta aspettando di essere esonerato e continuare a prendere lo stipendio, giustamente direi.
> Galliani & Co. hanno voluto fare i poveracci, ora si prendono tutte le responsabilità.
> 
> Comunque di sto passo si va in serie B, altro che "eh ma basta trovare l'entusiasmo"


Ma figuriamoci ma figuriamoci... ragazzi non scherziamo, qua si va sul serio in serie B, col Pescara siamo la squadra più scarsa di tutta la serie A.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2012)

Crollati miseramente. Perché deve giocare mesbah?


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2012)

non mi era dispiaciuto il milan, ma dopo i primi 10 minuti si vede proprio che siamo un po bloccati dal punto di vista mentale, ci vuole un episodio favorevole senò non ne usciamo fuori


----------



## BB7 (23 Settembre 2012)

Ma vogliamo parlare di quel ******* di Mortovivo che si crede cr7 e tenta sempre di partire con la palla al piede? L'avrà persa almeno dieci volte come un fesso... Su Mexcess non mi esprimo nemmeno ormai... se non era per Zapata eravamo sotto di 2... Cmq nulla di cui stupirsi finchè si gioca con Ambro e Pazzo e come giocare senza 2 giocatori


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (23 Settembre 2012)

madonna mia che orrore,una ***** senza fine..
sono arrivato al punto che nemmeno mi arrabbio piu'.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Mah.....


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (23 Settembre 2012)

A parte il fatto che facciamo schifo in tutti i reparti.... Ma Mesbah con la ***** che ha al posto dei piedi... Come ***** fà a gicoare in Serie A!?!?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (23 Settembre 2012)

abbiati  ma come fa un portiere di serie A a fare un'uscita del genere


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2012)

Ma Allegri cosa aspetta a fare qualcosa?Qualsiasi cosa,eh...
A questo punto penso proprio che stia cercando di farsi esonerare.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2012)

Il fascista 
Ok, giochi male, però quantomeno cerca di non subire. Invece Mexes e Abbiati sono i soliti imbecilli.
Bah.
Manco col tridente creiamo superiorità numerica e segnamo.
Siamo a livelli catastrofici.

Li puoi mettere come vuoi, ma questi giocatori fanno davvero schifo.


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2012)

Semplicemente il Milan non è una squadra, c'è poco da girarci attorno. Non ci sono con la testa, non ci sono con i movimenti, non c'è la mentalità, non ci sono più i campioni che da soli trascinano e risolvono.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2012)

Siamo la squadra con più "Ma come fa a giocare in serie A?" del mondo!!


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (23 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma figuriamoci ma figuriamoci... ragazzi non scherziamo, qua si va sul serio in serie B, col Pescara siamo la squadra più scarsa di tutta la serie A.



Veramente XD


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2012)

Tutto come da pronostico....


----------



## Hammer (23 Settembre 2012)

Sono psicologicamente morti (sorvolando sulla scarsezza dei vari Abbiati, Emanuelson, Mesbah)


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2012)

non stavamo giocando male stavolta a parte qualche situazione difensiva un po cosi secondo me...ci vuole il boa per nocerino


----------



## Vinz (23 Settembre 2012)

Direi anche che sarebbe ora di smettere di sopravvalutare alcuni mediocri, tipo Pazzini, Dormolivo e Meches


----------



## Emanuele (23 Settembre 2012)

Abbiamo giocato i primi 10 minuti, poi siamo scomparsi. Abbiati e Mexes devono scomparire.


----------



## Nivre (23 Settembre 2012)

Questi ci mandano in serie B ragazzi. Ho una *******ssima paura


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Spero che mandando via quell'ameba si diano una scrollata.Non so che dire!


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

non sono contento di piu' 


Ma v rendete conto che se non avessimo segnato quei gol di fortuna a bologna in questo momento la classifica diceva 0 punti dopo 4 partite? Ahahah Scarsissimi .


Godo, speriamo ce ne facciano altri 2/3


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2012)

hanno voluto creare questo schifo ? e mò se lo tengano. 

andiamo in B e facciamo tabula rasa di tutto. 
l'han voluto loro.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Direi anche che sarebbe ora di smettere di sopravvalutare alcuni mediocri, tipo Pazzini, Dormolivo e Meches



ecco....
Gente brava sui videogames


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Settembre 2012)

Il solito schifo. Non hanno un minimo di idea di gioco, ma cosa fanno a Milanello?

Ora aspettiamoci al 70' i soliti cambi El Sharawy-Bojan e Ambrosini-Costant ed ecco la classica domenica orribile.


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

il gol preso è colpa di abbiati.****cess in questo caso nn centra


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2012)

L'unica speranza è che uno come Boateng sia in giornata e nel secondo tempo risolva, da solo ovviamente. 

Siamo veramente una cosa bruttissima da vedere.


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati 
Urge un portiere affidabile.Mexes è il solito Mexes,quello totalmente discontinuo.
Attacco sterile,troppo.Mesbah un'offesa.


----------



## Nick (23 Settembre 2012)

Allegri da esonerare già nell'intervallo.


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> Urge un portiere affidabile.Mexes è il solito Mexes,quello totalmente discontinuo.
> Attacco sterile,troppo.Mesbah un'offesa.



Ma abbiamo Amelia, ma perchè non mette lui?! Perchè!? Abbiati c'ha mille mila anni!!!!


----------



## drama 84 (23 Settembre 2012)

siamo in zona retrocessione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

3 punti su 12  siamo fortizzimi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2012)

che cacchio combini Abbiati...Mesbah inguardabile
speriamo che il Boa entra incaz... come a Lecce


----------



## Barragan (23 Settembre 2012)

Se mette Constant...


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2012)

drama 84 ha scritto:


> siamo in zona retrocessione



Non lo siamo ancora!


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2012)

Raga, Allegri ha tante colpe, però oggi ha provato a cambiare, però quante cose sbagliamo lì davanti???

Intanto si parla già di Gattuso, Inzaghi, Tassotti traghettatore (il che significherebbe forse che andrebbe via).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi, con Allegria rischiamo la B seriamente, eh.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Direi anche che sarebbe ora di smettere di sopravvalutare alcuni mediocri, tipo Pazzini, Dormolivo e Meches



Assolutamente,siamo colmi di gente mediocre.
Ma non venitemi a dire che con questa gente non si può quantomeno evitare di farsi dominare da Atalanta,Sampdoria e Anderlecht.


----------



## Hammer (23 Settembre 2012)

Continuo a sostenere che le colpe principali non siano di Allegri, ma forse l'esonero sarebbe giusto: peggio di così non si può fare e potrebbe arrivare una ventata di cambiamento. Comunque rischiamo di andare in zona retrocessione, panico


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Settembre 2012)

la serie B non è utopia...


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma abbiamo Amelia, ma perchè non mette lui?! Perchè!? Abbiati c'ha mille mila anni!!!!


Gerarchie,credo.Abbiati è uno dei senatori ed è il vice capitano


----------



## Ataraxia (23 Settembre 2012)

Mai visto uno schifo del genere.Ma come può non dico un bravo allenatore ma una persona sana di mente far giocare Ambrosini e Mesbah?


----------



## bmb (23 Settembre 2012)

Grande Abbia.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Raga, Allegri ha tante colpe, *però oggi ha provato a cambiare*, però quante cose sbagliamo lì davanti???
> 
> Intanto si parla già di Gattuso, Inzaghi, Tassotti traghettatore (il che significherebbe forse che andrebbe via).



Cosa?
Zapata?Mesbah?Inutile cambiare solo gli uomini,perchè come qualità (si fà per dire) sono tutti più o meno allo stesso livello.


----------



## Vinz (23 Settembre 2012)

Ora siamo 16°, aspettando che il Cagliari recuperi


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2012)

Voglio sapere una cosa: ma Abate ha ancora fans qui sul forum???


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Settembre 2012)

Incredibile come qualcuno difenda ancora quel cesso di Abbiati, capisco l'anno dello scudetto, ma è dall'anno scorso che fa schifo....SCHIFO.

Se tolgono Allegri e optano per Tassotti è la stessa cosa, qui ci vuole un cambio totale. Un sergente con le palle.


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Allegri fa schifo ritirati dei un incapace


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

robs91 ha scritto:


> il gol preso è colpa di abbiati.****cess in questo caso nn centra


Non solo Abbiati


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo solo di perdere, perché se per caso pareggiassimo soltanto questo ce lo portiamo avanti fino a natale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Voglio sapere una cosa: ma Abate ha ancora fans qui sul forum???


Il bello è che non si è neanche normalizzato, è in costante involuzione, epico


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Settembre 2012)

quart'ultimi gente


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Cosa?
> Zapata?Mesbah?Inutile cambiare solo gli uomini,perchè come qualità (si fà per dire) sono tutti più o meno allo stesso livello.



Il modulo innanzitutto. ema sta giocando largo come el Sha... è un 4-3-3. Ma se non sanno muoversi, se non hanno qualità c'è pochissimo da fare.
Non capisco, piuttosto, perché non gioca BOJAN.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Settembre 2012)

Tranquilli ragazzi, ci pensa Max. Bojan per Elsha e Costant per Ambrosini e andiamo a vincere!


----------



## Aphex (23 Settembre 2012)

Solita schifezza Post-Ibra & Thiago.
Giochiamo decentemente per un quarto d'ora e poi scompariamo dal campo facendo segnare gente tipo Ranegie, Costa etc...
Mesbah inconcepibile.
Abbiati mostruosamente bollito.
E le colpe di Allegri sono sempre meno eh, la squadra è questa più Robinho.


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Sarà un rischio ma secondo me Inzaghi e' l'uomo giusto..... Questo ti da una carica assurda fosse per me metterei Inzaghi


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Tranquilli ragazzi, ci pensa Max. Bojan per Elsha e Costant per Ambrosini e andiamo a vincere!



Eh ma così rivoluziona troppo però, è troppo bravo Allegri


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Continuo a sostenere che le colpe principali non siano di Allegri, ma forse l'esonero sarebbe giusto: peggio di così non si può fare e potrebbe arrivare una ventata di cambiamento. Comunque rischiamo di andare in zona retrocessione, panico



lo penso anch'io...


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il bello è che non si è neanche normalizzato, è in costante involuzione, epico



La classe non è acqua.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il modulo innanzitutto. ema sta giocando largo come el Sha... è un 4-3-3. *Ma se non sanno muoversi, se non hanno qualità c'è pochissimo da fare*.
> Non capisco, piuttosto, perché non gioca BOJAN.



E allora li faccia giocare in modo che sappiano come muoversi,è il suo lavoro.


----------



## Vinz (23 Settembre 2012)

E' inferiore solo a Daniel Alves


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

C'è ancora qualcuno che difende allegri? Ma ci siete o ci fate?


----------



## R41D3N (23 Settembre 2012)

Quando prima dell'inizio di stagione parlavo di rischio retrocessione qualcuno mi dava dell'esagerato! Ebbene...eccoci serviti! Allenatore o no la differenza la fanno i giocatori di qualità in campo e noi abbiamo solo gente mediocre! Grazie al fantasmagorico presidente...pero il bilancio è sano! Grazie


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2012)

Non c'è proprio più nulla da dire.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2012)

Ahjhahaha il commentatore RAI trollando :"Guarda il gol dell'Udinese. Mexes si fa prendere in salto quasi 10cm. Sicuramente lì Allegri gli avrà detto di non saltare."


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Continuo a sostenere che le colpe principali non siano di Allegri, ma forse l'esonero sarebbe giusto: peggio di così non si può fare e potrebbe arrivare una ventata di cambiamento. Comunque rischiamo di andare in zona retrocessione, panico



Quoto


----------



## Hammer (23 Settembre 2012)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Solita schifezza Post-Ibra & Thiago.
> Giochiamo decentemente per un quarto d'ora e poi scompariamo dal campo facendo segnare gente tipo Ranegie, Costa etc...
> Mesbah inconcepibile.
> Abbiati mostruosamente bollito.
> E le colpe di Allegri sono sempre meno eh, la squadra è questa *più Robinho*.



e il povero Pato manco lo consideri?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> E' inferiore solo a Daniel Alves


Più forte di Ramos.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Non c'è proprio più nulla da dire.


Mario, a memoria, hai mai visto un Milan così scarso ? Io penso che sia il Milan più scarso di tutti i tempi questo, pur non avendo tanti anni d'esperienza alle spalle.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2012)

ambrosini e il fascista dovevano fare una bella cosa: andarsene insieme a tutti gli altri senatori. 

tanto ormai alla fine di quest'anno se ne vanno di sicuro. 
anno più, anno meno, cambiava poco, almeno si (e ci) risparmiavano questo schifo. 

allegri deve andarsene, forse è la volta buona che tutti i giocatori si danno una svegliata e cominciano a prendersi le loro responsabilità. 
adesso c'è acciuga che si prende tutte le colpe, ma pure loro hanno le loro colpe. 

non è possibile che sta squadra si sciolga come neve al sole. 
partiamo bene, basta un gol e vanno tutti nel panico. 

hanno la personalità di una mozzarella moscia. 
svegliatevi tutti, branco di addormentati.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Montolivo distrugge Ranegie col pensiero


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Madonna s'è stroncato una gamba da solo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Mammamia non avrà più figli


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Sarà un rischio ma secondo me Inzaghi e' l'uomo giusto..... Questo ti da una carica assurda fosse per me metterei Inzaghi



ci servirebbe in campo inzaghi e non in panchina


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia, si è rialzato. Cioè immaginatevi una roba del genere a Pato.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2012)

l'arbitro s'era ****** così addosso che ha pure fischiato... è fatto di gomma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, si è rialzato. Cioè immaginatevi una roba del genere a Pato.


Probabilmente Pato sarebbe morto.


----------



## Nivre (23 Settembre 2012)

Marooooo che difesa di M.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2012)

che squadraccia


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

che strazio


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2012)

ora entra il "fenomeno"


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

Ecco Big Bang


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Finalmente un azzardo


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

finalmente esce sto bollito


----------



## Moruboshy (23 Settembre 2012)

Dio mio che pena...mi viene da piangere


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Finalmente un azzardo



beh stiamo perdendo,quindi mi sembra un cambio normale


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

Stephaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

E vai cazzòò che botta


----------



## Nivre (23 Settembre 2012)

Dajee caxxo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Settembre 2012)

Sembrerà un paradosso, ma questo gol non ci voleva...
Ora Allegri confermato


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

Gollasso El 92


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Che gol, gran gol


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Dopo mille Tiri mi dispiace solo per allegri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Nooooooo, adesso resta Allegria


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2012)

eh la madonna.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2012)

Boateng che crea superiorità.
Finalmente!!!


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

3° gol di El 92 contro l'Udine


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2012)

speriamo si sblocchi il bimbo dai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Rinnovo quadriennale ad Allegria, questo goal è frutto del suo genio tattico


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

Per fortuna è rientrato pornodivo


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

I cross di Abate e Mesbah sono da pena di morte!!


----------



## Nivre (23 Settembre 2012)

Mesbah


----------



## Marilson (23 Settembre 2012)

che fotografia elsha92


----------



## Pedrosa (23 Settembre 2012)

che gol assurdo, fenomenale


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

ebete rotfl


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

Dormolivo


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Proprio oggi lo dovevi fare??


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2012)

dai dai rotto abate dentro de sci


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo che Totò ci salvi.


----------



## Pedrosa (23 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dormolivo



Dormovivo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

robs91 ha scritto:


> beh stiamo perdendo,quindi mi sembra un cambio normale



mmmmhhhhh Non credo, forse dimentichi le partite precedenti (Constant-Emanuelson e cose così)


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

Mesbah in fiamme


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Preferisco perdere ed esonerare allegri


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Mesbah in fiamme



Magari.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Boateng ma crepa, crepaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

si scalda trattorè


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Ma no ma no, adesso confermano Allegria, che cavolo!!!!!!


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

Mexes è fuori di cervello.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Fuori Nocerino

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Che fantastico cross Ignangnagnazio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Noce metronomo


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Non riesco a sopportare i cross di Abate, stavolta l'ha data altissima favorendo l'uscita, ma che asino è????


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

ebete datti all'atletica


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Ma che giallo e'??? Non lo prende neanche


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Cristian Thiago Zapata


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Di Natale di testa eh beh


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

Che parata di Abbiati!


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2012)

ma le marcature sui calci da fermo ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Totò infilala però


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

In marcatura sulle palle da fermo sono dei dilettanti


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

ma che fa il fascista


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Spaventoso


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2012)

svegliaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Settembre 2012)

daje, ora in 10


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

Rigore?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

St'arbitro è un *******, ma chi è?


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Ciao Allegri, ci avevi sperato


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Allegri sei un somaro


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

espulso zapata


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

alè


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Giusto così, si poteva evitare l'espulsione ma l'arbitro è un incompetente


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

totooo ahahah


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

E' finita caro Allegri, Abbiati pietoso come solito ma va bene così


----------



## Nivre (23 Settembre 2012)

Ciao ciao Acciuga


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

Che ******* idolo Abbiati, non para un rigore nemmeno per sbaglio. Solito svenimento e gol


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

era meglio se dava il gol


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Settembre 2012)

ecco così siete tutti contenti che perdiamo e Max va via... io avrei preferito il pari


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ciao Allegri, ci avevi sperato


Ne godo


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Felice se esonerano quella sottospecie di allenatore


----------



## Hammer (23 Settembre 2012)

adieu Max


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Settembre 2012)

rigraziamo allegri per questi 2 anni e mezzo...


ESONERO


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2012)

una sedia dell'ikea piazzata sulla linea di porta ha più possibilità di respingere un rigore rispetto al fascista.


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Godo


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

E' finita


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Difendiamo questo 2-1 dai


----------



## kekkopot (23 Settembre 2012)

Spero che per Zapata sia la prima ed ultima partita con la maglia del Milan.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2012)

beh, saranno felici quelli che erano disperati al gol di el Shaarawy


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Boateng SPACCA le partite


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

tra l'altro nn aveva giocato nemmeno male zapata,peccato...


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

2 rigori contro


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

Il Mister non poteva chiedere di più ai ragazzi. Rigore ed espulsione non sono colpa sua.
Avanti con Allegri. And so on


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Allegri mette Acerbi e toglie Emanuelson, bravo pezzo di m....


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Settembre 2012)

dentro acerbi... evidentemente dobbiamo difendere una sconfitta onorevole come questa...


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

secondo me invece rimane....purtroppo


----------



## Marilson (23 Settembre 2012)

c'è il turno infrasettimanale di mercoledi, difficile lo caccino oggi


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2012)

Galliani dimettiti!!


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Arbitro decedi


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2012)

Ultimi minuti di Allegri.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2012)

peccato per Zapata...ha molta qualità, ci servirebbe al 100%


Ma Pazzini ne struscia una?


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

mazzini è peggio di gilardino


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2012)

pazzini ma vaf..... non stai na volta in piedi!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Allegri non è in discussione, siamo competitivi e puntiamo allo scudetto, il mister ha fatto più punti di tutti in due anni e gli rinnoveremo il contratto, non puntiamo più al terzo posto, c'è entusiasmo, siamo ultra competitivi con i nostri super campioni, ringraziate il presidente


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2012)

Milan a Filippo Galli
Dai che è caccia al titolo!


----------



## ale009 (23 Settembre 2012)

bah senza parole..se arriveremo decimi sarà un miracolo


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

dobbiamo difendere il 2-1 grande max.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2012)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Spero che per Zapata sia la prima ed ultima partita con la maglia del Milan.



eh già, vuoi mettere bonera...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino è un demente boh tira dove sta sta


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

Spero nel pari SOLO per la schedina.


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Scarsorino, non serve più a niente questo qui


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Siamo noi siamo noi, i più scarsi del campionato siamo noooooi, siamo noooi siamo noooi


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Inzaghi salvarci tu


----------



## kekkopot (23 Settembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> eh già, vuoi mettere bonera...


Ma perché non Yepes? o Acerbi? abbiamo già mexes che è un lezioso del *****... non ne vorrei 2


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Spero nel pari SOLO per la schedina.


Ma buttala che se ne va Allegria, champagne per tutti, bel giuoco per tutti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Rosso, meritava il rosso, SUDICIO


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2012)

mamma mia boateng, che emerita testa di ...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Inzaghi salvarci tu


Con i suoi goal intendi ?


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2012)

quell'****** di boateng era da rosso


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Ottimo il miracolo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Ahhh sembrava un cross buono di Abate ma è stato deviato :rotfl:


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Il pazzo


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

Brkic è un fenomeno


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

L'unico club al Mondo che gioca con 4-3-1-2 in 10


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2012)

eroi senesi, fateci godere almeno voi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

ReyMilan ha scritto:


> Brkic è un fenomeno



Migliorasse sulle uscite (in cui è spaventosamente imbarazzante) sarebbe un grandissimo portiere


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

voglio trattorè in campo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Renegade 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Bojan, finiranno di specchiarsi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Mesbah rotfl


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino di partita in partita sempre più inutile, altro che è fuori condizione


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

abbiamo reso renegiè un fenomeno


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Settembre 2012)

ma come si fa a far giocare Mesbah....


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Bojan ha il contratto che può giocare solo 10 minuti


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Settembre 2012)

qualcuno mi spiega la panchina di de sciglio?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Nocerino di partita in partita sempre più inutile, altro che è fuori condizione



Scandaloso veramente, il più scarso di tutti in mezzo al campo


----------



## kekkopot (23 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino sta tornando al suo valore di 550 mila euro


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2012)

Voglio l'esonero voglio l'esonero voglio l'esonero dentro chiunque ma voglio l'esonero


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

La tira Acerbi. MUOIO.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Mesbah, Mexes e Acerbi che litigano per battere la punizione AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Acerbi facci sognare


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2012)

difesa a 3 con mesbah.


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

sti cambi li doveva fare nelle partite precedenti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Caccialoooooooooooooo, caccialoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Re Ricardo (23 Settembre 2012)

Baratro


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

In 9 xD


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2012)

una bella multa a questo coglionazzo non gliela leva nessuno.


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Arbitro matto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

G-O-D-O 

Boateng, VIA, vai viaaaaaa


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

pure boateng Ahahahahah Allegri vatteneeee


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

alè


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

Partitadelirio


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Disfatta: processo completato.


----------



## Ghantz (23 Settembre 2012)

Grande arbitro ahahahah ma dove lo hanno trovato...


----------



## Shallappalla (23 Settembre 2012)

***** diiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Arbitro matto



Matto perchè doveva già espellerlo prima.


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Espulsione inventata arbitro da internare


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2012)

boanteg vatteneeeeeee!!! sei un ********!!!


----------



## Nivre (23 Settembre 2012)

Vabbe dai. Sti arbitri di *****


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

sto arbitro cmq ridicolo


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2012)

È finita.


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

Siamo scarsi in 11. Figuriamoci in 9.


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Matto perchè doveva già espellerlo prima.



Che discorso e' ? Sbagli 2 volte questa non è' ammonizione


----------



## Marilson (23 Settembre 2012)

espulsioni che permetteranno ad allegri di continuare, essendo delle attenuanti. Tutto come da programma.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Bene cosi, almeno la prossima partita siamo sicuri non giochi quel ******* di Boateng.


----------



## BB7 (23 Settembre 2012)

Siamo alle comiche ormai...


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

Boateng si deve calmare...


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Settembre 2012)

con la partita finita in 9 uomini Allegri ha alibi sufficienti per salvarsi


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2012)

bah


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2012)

espulsione sacrosanta!!! boateng si meritava 3 giornate già col primo fallo... mi auguro una multa esemplare


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2012)

"Allegri ad Abate...eh si calma eh...calma...giocaaaa!!!gioca caxxooo!!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ahahahah

- - - Aggiornato - - -

pure Bojan


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> espulsione sacrosanta!!! boateng si meritava 3 giornate già col primo fallo... mi auguro una multa esemplare



Ecco


----------



## Marilson (23 Settembre 2012)

galliani giocherà il ruolo dell'incazzato contro lega/istituzioni/arbitri e coprirà la ***** di cui è fatto il suo milan salvando ancora allegri. E' scritto nella pietra.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Mesbah ahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahah


----------



## Nivre (23 Settembre 2012)

Mesbah pezzo di *****


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2012)

beh dai almeno oggi mi sono divertita un pò.


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Scandalosi


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

ci è andata bene


----------



## BB7 (23 Settembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> espulsione sacrosanta!!! boateng si meritava 3 giornate già col primo fallo... mi auguro una multa esemplare



Non vuol dire niente... se sbagli una volta non puoi cercare di "colmare" l'errore dopo... cosi commetti 2 errori GRAVI.


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

Mesbah


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2012)

ahahah ma che giocatori abbiamo? per non farla andare fuori rischiamo il gol...ahahhahahahaha


----------



## patriots88 (23 Settembre 2012)

Espulsione totalmente inventata comunque


----------



## Marilson (23 Settembre 2012)

io per quanto riguarda boateng, la seconda ammonizione neanche ci stava. Però sul primo fallo era rosso diretto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Mesbah è divertente.


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

E secondo voi perché c'è stata l'espulsione di Boa?
Questo mezzo allenatore non ha mai avuto la fiducia da parte dei giocatori, è uno scarso senza idee e in più è pure testardo.


----------



## tamba84 (23 Settembre 2012)

sconfitta x me immeritata ma evitabile.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo che berlusconi faccia almeno una cosa giusto.

Vale a dire cacciarlo via!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

3 punti su 12, capolavoro


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

St'arbitro comunque è un incompetente, non l'ho mai visto, ma chi è? Sembra il macellaio dove va mio padre


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Secondo giallo a Boa folle.Si è pentito di non averlo espuslo prima,stava solo aspettando la giusta occasione.Arbitro


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

ci mancava solo codaa


----------



## francylomba (23 Settembre 2012)

voglio allegri via! e tutti a lavorare a arare i campi!


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

E fate 'sto terzo, ****


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Settembre 2012)

Ranegie sembra Messi


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Esatto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Rinnoviamo la fiducia al conte Max mi raccomando


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Bojan è in difesa e in attacco, Bojan è l'aria, Bojan è ovunque


----------



## Ale (23 Settembre 2012)

Vergognaaaa


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

No ma bojan in panchina allegri sei un somaro


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2012)

Vediamo di dare una scossa da stasera su... Bisogna esonerare Allegri anche solo per vedere se c'è una reazione della squadra. Tanto a livello di gioco/risultati questi giocatori sono inadatti a fare qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Neanche gli angoli sappiamo battere, o tutti bassi o inciampano sulla palla loool


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Settembre 2012)

Ma perchè Silvio e Galliani parlano solo quando vinciamo? (cioè due anni fa..)

Spero vendano già da oggi. Che strazio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Mi gioco tutto che facciamo 2-2 adesso, no no no


----------



## Re Ricardo (23 Settembre 2012)

Esonerare allegri non cambierebbe nulla...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Oh ma Montolivo è più forte da centrale difensivo!!!


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2012)

Cos'è galliani oggi che è fuori casa, non scappa prima della fine???? vergognati


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Febbroni ahaha


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Vediamo di dare una scossa da stasera su... Bisogna esonerare Allegri anche solo per vedere se c'è una reazione della squadra. Tanto a livello di gioco/risultati questi giocatori sono inadatti a fare qualsiasi cosa.


Per questo non per altro, figurati che si può fare con questa squadra, almeno evitiamo di andare in serie B perché con Allegri là finiamo, non scherziamo.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2012)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Esonerare allegri non cambierebbe nulla...



no, ma difficile peggiorare la situazione.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2012)

ridi adesso pelatone maledetto, ridi come quando quest'estate andavi a parigi a vendere thiago e ibra....

ti prendesse un colpo.


----------



## kekkopot (23 Settembre 2012)

Se si continua così rischiamo veramente di lottare per non retrocedere quest' anno... 3 sconfitte in 4 partite sono risultati da squadre che lottano per questo...


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

gallina *****


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2012)

contento solo per il gol di El Shaarawy


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

Bye Allegri


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

E l'Udinese si tira fuori dalla crisi, bravi tutti.


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Allegri fuori dalle palle


----------



## Marilson (23 Settembre 2012)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Esonerare allegri non cambierebbe nulla...



infatti non sarà esonerato


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2012)

finita finalmente


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2012)

È ora di cambiare.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2012)

pure l'Inter 
VALIANI! LOL


----------



## tamba84 (23 Settembre 2012)

temo siamo al capolinea.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Settembre 2012)

Abbiamo avuto molta sfortuna però...


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Si tratta di asterischi,non di parolacce censurate.Lasciatemi sfogare così 
**************************************************


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2012)

Piccola anteprima dal blog: che è quasi pronto http://milanworldblog.net/2012/09/23/il-milan-sprofonda-a-udine-che-ne-sara-di-allegri/


----------



## kekkopot (23 Settembre 2012)

Ma con l' "anno zero" allegri intendeva che dovevamo fare 0 punti in ogni cristo di partita?


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2012)

E' possibile tirare fuori la grinta, la voglia, la fame, la corsa, la cattiveria solamente quando ci si ritrova in 9?


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (23 Settembre 2012)

Milan da scudettoooooooo!!!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Piccola anteprima dal blog: che è quasi pronto http://milanworldblog.net/2012/09/23/il-milan-sprofonda-a-udine-che-ne-sara-di-allegri/



ahahahhahahahahahaahh!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Settembre 2012)

non ho veramente parole...


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2012)

Grazie Presidente! Grazie Galliani!!! Fateci tutti un favore... prendete quella corda....... e immaginate da soli cosa fare


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2012)

Sconfitta meritata ed aspettata. Peccato solo non aver fatto scommessa singola ma multipla

Devono morire tutti


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

Quest'anno per la juve sara' dura


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2012)

L'unica nota positiva è che,probabilmente,tra qualche minuto ci sarà l'ufficialità dell'esonero.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (23 Settembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Finalmente fuori antonini



scommetto che ti sei pentito di averlo detto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> Milan da scudettoooooooo!!!!
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



ho sbagliato, volevo citare il posto sotto, quello che diceva "ma con anno zero allegri intendeva dire che dovevamo fare 0 punti ogni cristo di partita?"


----------



## Barragan (23 Settembre 2012)

Rijkaard? Benitez?


----------



## kekkopot (23 Settembre 2012)

"Con De Jong abbiamo tutte le capacità per vincere lo scudetto... De Jong è il nostro TOPPLAIER"


----------



## Ale (23 Settembre 2012)

dimissioni, no ?


----------



## samburke (23 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> L'unica nota positiva è che,probabilmente,tra qualche minuto ci sarà l'ufficialità dell'esonero.



Così arriva la banda dei fenomeni, o costacurta o inzaghi...


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2012)

ci va tutto male in questo momento, io qualche segnale positivo l'ho visto


----------



## Tony7 (23 Settembre 2012)

The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> scommetto che ti sei pentito di averlo detto.



Non so, a me Mesbah sembra sia stato il migliore là dietro oggi... avrà messo almeno una ventina di cross!! Tutti orrendi per carità, ma almeno ci ha provato!


----------



## Hammer (23 Settembre 2012)

Vergogna a tutti, in particolare a quel pelato di Galliani che dopo l'arrivo di de jong diceva

"EEEEH ma Allegri non si può nascondere ora, non si può lottare per il terzo posto"


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2012)

samburke ha scritto:


> Così arriva la banda dei fenomeni, o costacurta o inzaghi...



Affrontiamo un problema alla volta.


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

L'inter peggio di noi, almeno noi abbiamo perso solo 1-0 in casa


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Settembre 2012)

Dai che forse ce ne liberiamo. Speriamo che il nano abbia visto la partita


----------



## ReyMilan (23 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati 6
Abate 5,5
Mexes 5,5
Zapata 6
Mesbah 4,5
Montolivo 5,5
Nocerino 5,5
Ambrosini 5,5
El Shaarawy 6,5
Emanuelson 6
Pazzini 6


Boateng 5
Bojan 5,5
Acerbi 5,5

Allegri 5


----------



## FeboApolloManuel (23 Settembre 2012)

Il milan sta tornando! (cit. Allegri)


----------



## walter 22 (23 Settembre 2012)

non ci sono parole per descrivere lo sdegno


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Fuori allegri c'è qualcuno che lo vorrebbe tenere?


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Settembre 2012)

Allegri ormai è esonerato, spero solo che non prendano Inzaghi al suo posto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2012)

Abbiamo giocato bene 10 minuti poi una pena assurda...Allegri via su!


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Settembre 2012)

comunque non me la prendo neanche, si sapeva che avremmo perso... tutto da pronostico...


----------



## Livestrong (23 Settembre 2012)

Per quanto mi riguarda solo chi è in malafede potrebbe vedere qualche errore di allegri in questa partita... Piu di cosi non si poteva fare


----------



## Hammer (23 Settembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Dai che forse ce ne liberiamo. Speriamo che il nano abbia visto la partita



Sarà stato a godersi qualche olgettina, non perde tempo a vedere la sua squadra


----------



## 2515 (23 Settembre 2012)

stiamo facendo a gara con l'inter, chi Ã¨ la squadra piÃ¹ comica d'italia?


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Settembre 2012)

Cmq ennesima partita scandalosa con Pazzini osceno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ci va tutto male in questo momento, io qualche segnale positivo l'ho visto



anche io, ma purtroppo manca la qualità, la fame, la cattiveria, il gioco


----------



## Fry Rossonero (23 Settembre 2012)

sto iniziando a vergognarmi davvero

qui serve subito qualcuno che garantisca carica per per portare a casa i punti necessari
uscire subito dalla Champions e CI e concentrarsi su sto ** di campionato


----------



## Livestrong (23 Settembre 2012)

Menzione particolare per l'arbitro: l'espulsione di Boateng è da mani nei capelli


----------



## kekkopot (23 Settembre 2012)

ReyMilan ha scritto:


> Abbiati 6
> Abate 5,5
> Mexes 5,5
> Zapata 6
> ...


Ma che voti sono? Ma starai scherzando spero...


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> stiamo facendo a gara con l'inter, chi Ã¨ la squadra piÃ¹ comica d'italia?



non vedete che il nostro più che problema tecnico è un blocco mentale, le gambe non vanno per colpa del clima che si è creato, per l'inter è diverso l'inter è questa non ha mica problemi da questo punto di vista


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Sull'1-1 avevo la sensazione che l'avremo vinto,poi dei black-out vergognosi su ogni benedetto pallone in area sui calci piazzati ed è stata la fine.Bisogna dare la scossa,qualcosa si deve fare,almeno per conquistare un tranquillo 10° posto.Chiedo solo questo!


----------



## Bawert (23 Settembre 2012)

Allegri oggi non ha colpe.


----------



## Hammer (23 Settembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Cmq ennesima partita scandalosa con Pazzini osceno.



Pazzini è sempre stato così: estraneo al gioco, se capitano le occasioni giuste ( = cross) segna ed è da 8 in pagella, altrimenti nada

Comunque secondo me Allegri non ha troppe colpe per oggi


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda solo chi è in malafede potrebbe vedere qualche errore di allegri in questa partita... Piu di cosi non si poteva fare


Dai Luca, abbiamo fatto 3 tiri in porta


----------



## Brain84 (23 Settembre 2012)

Certo che prendersela con Allegri in questa partita, con tutto il rispetto, significa non capire na fava di calcio


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati 6
Abate 5
Mexes 5
Zapata 6
Mesbah 4,5
Montolivo 4
Nocerino 4
Ambrosini 4
El Shaarawy 7
Emanuelson 5
Pazzini 4


Boateng 2
Bojan sv
Acerbi sv

Allegri 2


----------



## Cm Punk (23 Settembre 2012)

Se la rube vuole fare il record di vincere tutte le partite
Noi faremo il contro record di perderle tutte

Comunque Allegri o Tassotti non cambierà nulla.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati 4.5
Abate 5
Mexes 6-
Zapata 6.5
Mesbah 4.5
Montolivo 6
Nocerino 4
Ambrosini 5
El Shaarawy 6.5
Emanuelson 5
Pazzini 5


Boateng 6.5
Bojan 6
Acerbi 6

Allegri 4


----------



## Livestrong (23 Settembre 2012)

I giocatori sono questi eh... Si voleva Boateng in panchina e così è stato, si voleva antonini in panchina e così è stato, si voleva elsha in campo e così è stato... I giocatori sono questi


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Settembre 2012)

Pazzini, poi, abominevole. Quando arretrava sulla trequarti mi veniva i brividi


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda solo chi è in malafede potrebbe vedere qualche errore di allegri in questa partita... Piu di cosi non si poteva fare



questo sì. però serve una scossa psicologica.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (23 Settembre 2012)

Fossi milanista vorrei cacciare il Cavaliere. Ha perso i senatori, e pazienza, però ha venduto gli unici top che aveva, ha fatto una campagna acquisti che al confronto quelle di Secco erano favolose e naturalmente la colpa sarà solo dell'allenatore.


----------



## folletto (23 Settembre 2012)

Squadra mediocre, insicura, timida, senza un leader e guidata da un allenatore fantasma, se ci metti l'inutile e ridicola uscita di Abbiati, qualche altra cappella della difesa, un giocatore da lega pro sulla fascia sinistra.........difficile fare dei punti in qualsiasi campo. 
Se questa società continua a fare disastri e a lasciare la squadra in balia di se stessa il rischio B c'è, eccome se c'è


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati 6
Abate 4,5
Mexes 4,5
Zapata 6
Mesbah 4
Montolivo 4
Nocerino 4
Ambrosini 4
El Shaarawy 7
Emanuelson 4,5
Pazzini 4


Boateng 3
Bojan sv
Acerbi sv

Allegri 1


----------



## Vinz (23 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non vedete che il nostro più che problema tecnico è un blocco mentale, le gambe non vanno per colpa del clima che si è creato, per l'inter è diverso l'inter è questa non ha mica problemi da questo punto di vista



Problema mentale? Fosse solo quello. Ma hai visto quanto siamo mediocri? Non c'è ne è uno che spicca in questa marmaglia scandalosa


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2012)

Montolivo non dà nulla, Abate non dà nulla, Noce non dà nulla, Pazzini non dà nulla. NESSUNO dà nulla, anzi sono dannosi.
Questi sono i giocatori ahinoi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Settembre 2012)

Gli errori di Allegri ci sono stati, Emanuelson nuovamente lì sulla trequarti e poi il solito modulo di ***** che si è visto e stravisto che non serve a nulla.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (23 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Menzione particolare per l'arbitro: l'espulsione di Boateng è da mani nei capelli



In effetti poteva risparmiarsela. Non era un fallo clamoroso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Problema mentale? Fosse solo quello. Ma hai visto quanto siamo mediocri? Non c'è ne è uno che spicca in questa marmaglia scandalosa



chi ha detto che è solo quello? ma quello incide tantissimo


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2012)

folletto ha scritto:


> Squadra mediocre, insicura, timida, senza un leader e guidata da un allenatore fantasma, se ci metti l'inutile e ridicola uscita di Abbiati, qualche altra cappella della difesa, un giocatore da lega pro sulla fascia sinistra.........difficile fare dei punti in qualsiasi campo.
> Se questa società continua a fare disastri e a lasciare la squadra in balia di se stessa il rischio B c'è, eccome se c'è


Oramai,quei malefici,piu' di cacciare Allegri non possono fare!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> Montolivo non dà nulla, Abate non dà nulla, Noce non dà nulla, Pazzini non dà nulla. NESSUNO dà nulla, anzi sono dannosi.
> Questi sono i giocatori ahinoi.



si ma se metti Ema trequartista,Mesbah terzino e lasci in panchina il migliore(De Sciglio),sei da mani nei capelli!


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

Allora st'ufficialita'?


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Gli errori di Allegri ci sono stati, Emanuelson nuovamente lì sulla trequarti e poi il solito modulo di ***** che si è visto e stravisto che non serve a nulla.



Ema era esterno d'attacco in un 4-3-3, posizione dove anche molti sul forum l'hanno messo in un'ipotetica formazione.
Questi sono i giocatori che hai.


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Settembre 2012)

mi duole dirlo ma anche secondo me, allegri questa volta non ha colpe ,in difesa siamo stati scandalosi e penalizzati dall'arbitro che ha fischiato il rigore , espellendo zapata , dopo che di natale aveva segnato .

boateng era da espellere gia' al primo fallo......


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Fossi milanista vorrei cacciare il Cavaliere. Ha perso i senatori, e pazienza, però ha venduto gli unici top che aveva, ha fatto una campagna acquisti che al confronto quelle di Secco erano favolose e naturalmente la colpa sarà solo dell'allenatore.


Credo che in tutto il mondo attualmente ci siano 4 milanisti che non vorrebbero il B. fuori dai C.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> I giocatori sono questi eh... Si voleva Boateng in panchina e così è stato, si voleva antonini in panchina e così è stato, si voleva elsha in campo e così è stato... I giocatori sono questi



luca mi dispiace ma non è così secondo la mia opinione... Possiamo avere giocatori mediocri, ma qua stiamo giocando a caso... manca tutto in questa squadra... Per farti un esempio concreto, il livorno che lo scorso anno era da retrocessione quest'anno con gli stessi giocatori e un allenatore vero gioca alla grande nonostante evidenti limiti.... 

Il gioco lo da l'allenatore, e allegri ormai non ci sta capendo più nulla da tempo... anche i cambi di uomini e moduli son fatti a caso senza una logica



e cmq di errori ce ne son stati dai
far giocare mesbah e ambrosini non è da gente che sta bene


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Oramai,quei malefici,piu' di cacciare Allegri non possono fare!
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Metti de sciglio a sinistra e hai la catastrofe a destra. non hai nessunissima alternativa in nessun ruolo


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Certo che prendersela con Allegri in questa partita, con tutto il rispetto, significa non capire na fava di calcio



Dovrebbe motivare lui la squadra, cosa che non sembra avvenga o non ci riesce...in ogni partita è sempre la stessa storia, partiamo bene 10-15 min al massimo e poi ci sciogliamo, alla prima difficoltà tutti impauriti...Allegri non è l'unico colpevole di questo disastro ma ci ha messo del suo.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Settembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> luca mi dispiace ma non è così secondo la mia opinione... Possiamo avere giocatori mediocri, ma qua stiamo giocando a caso... manca tutto in questa squadra... Per farti un esempio concreto, il livorno che lo scorso anno era da retrocessione quest'anno con gli stessi giocatori e un allenatore vero gioca alla grande nonostante evidenti limiti....
> 
> Il gioco lo da l'allenatore, e allegri ormai non ci sta capendo più nulla da tempo... anche i cambi di uomini e moduli son fatti a caso senza una logica


Sul fatto che ad allegri ormai non importi piu nulla sono d'accordo, il problema è che il suo sostituto (Inzaghi  ) non puo fare meglio di lui... Se mi proponessero pep al suo posto accetterei subito


----------



## Fry Rossonero (23 Settembre 2012)

a sto punto mi andrebbe bene Pippo se riesce a tenere lo spogliatoio


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2012)

Che poi non si tratta solo si schierare i giocatori, la squadra non ha proprio un gioco...


----------



## francylomba (23 Settembre 2012)

voglio l'annuncio!


----------



## Hammer (23 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati 4
Abate 5,5
Mexes 5
Zapata 4,5
Mesbah 5
Montolivo 6
Nocerino 4
Ambrosini 4
El Shaarawy 6,5
Emanuelson 3 sei inguardabile
Pazzini 5

Boateng 5
Bojan sv
Acerbi sv

Allegri 5

Celi: dovrebbero inserire la tua espulsione di Boateng nella hall of shame


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2012)

io non esonererei allegri, per me ci risolleveremo, oggi nella sconfitta qualcosina si è intravisto , ne usciremo fuori prendere un altro allenatore ci potrebbe risollevare ma potrebbe anche creare ancora più problemi


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Settembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> luca mi dispiace ma non è così secondo la mia opinione... Possiamo avere giocatori mediocri, ma qua stiamo giocando a caso... manca tutto in questa squadra... Per farti un esempio concreto, il livorno che lo scorso anno era da retrocessione quest'anno con gli stessi giocatori e un allenatore vero gioca alla grande nonostante evidenti limiti....
> 
> Il gioco lo da l'allenatore, e allegri ormai non ci sta capendo più nulla da tempo... anche i cambi di uomini e moduli son fatti a caso senza una logica
> 
> ...


Appunto, siamo stati pericolosi quante volte? Una con El Shaarawy all'inizio?

I Gobbi hanno preso Pirlo e Vidal e si sono rivoltati come un calzino. Hanno vinto lo scudo con Giaccherini, Bonucci, Matri, Vucinic, Pepe...

Allegri in 3 anni non è riuscito a dare un gioco decente, se non "palla ad Ibra".


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Metti de sciglio a sinistra e hai la catastrofe a destra. non hai nessunissima alternativa in nessun ruolo



Nonostante i limiti la squadra deve avere un gioco,non puo' giocare a caso.Ma è possibile che un Pro Vercelli,un Pescara,un Siena,abbiano piu' gioco di noi???Non è possibile giocare in questo modo,è troppo orribilante per essere vera la manovra.SI puo' fare di meglio,non voglio credere che non siano almeno da 10° posto,dai!


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2012)

Siamo una squadra da salvezza, con un allenatore mediocre. Detto questo, la pagella: 

Abbiati 5 - errore assurdo. 
Abate 5 - nemmeno spinge piú 
Mesbah - perché gioca? E perché in svantaggio non viene messo emanuelson li? 
Mexes 5.5 - decente, ma anche lui senza carattere 
Zapata 4 - espulsione guadagnata per una idiozia in palleggio che gli costa l'ammonizione 
Nocerino 5.5 - ci prova, ma é fuori forma 
Montolivo 5.5 - non mi dispiace da centrale difensivo alla fine. 
Ambrosini 5 - ammonizione inutile in una situazione senza problemi. 
Emanuelson 5.5 - da esterno offensivo fa poco, ma almeno ci prova. Ma provarlo terzino, quando si perde é impossibile no? Meglio mesbah certo. 
Pazzini 5.5 - un pò meglio, ma non é ibra. 
El sharaawy 7 - l'unico che corre e lotta, pur non sapendo che movimenti fare. Goal bellissimo 

Boateng 3 - l'espulsione c'era sul fallo precedente. Giocatore sopravvalutato e montato. Meno male che non sará disponibile. 
Acerbi 6 - dovrebbe essere quello su cui puntare... 
Bojan 5.5 - cerca di fare qualcosa 

Allegri s.v. - che dire? Almeno fisicamente mi sarei aspettato la bava alla bocca. Invece la geniale preparazione... Che dire di alcuni giocatori schierati? Niente . L'allenatore del milan é succube, quindi gliel'avranno dettata ed imposta.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Comunque siamo sestultimi,siamo in zona "ancora" tranquilla!


----------



## Alex (23 Settembre 2012)

incredibile la mediocrità di questa squadra.. al goal dell'udinese non ho più voluto vedere questo scempio


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2012)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> El sharaawy 7 - l'unico che corre e lotta, pur* non sapendo che movimenti fare*. Goal bellissimo



chiediti il perchè e soprattutto chiedilo a chi sta in panchina


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Allegri confermato sconfitta inutile


----------



## bmb (23 Settembre 2012)

Per la prima volta nella mia vita una sconfitta del Milan non mi brucia nello stomaco. Spero sia soltanto un momento, dovuto anche a chi sta in panchina. Non vorrei che quei due mi avessero rovinato l'esistenza.


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Metti de sciglio a sinistra e hai la catastrofe a destra. non hai nessunissima alternativa in nessun ruolo



C'è quasi da rimpiangere Janku e Zambrottame davvero.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (23 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque siamo sestultimi,siamo in zona "ancora" tranquilla!



fortuna che il siena partiva con meno ... e il pescara e il cagliari fanno piu schifo di noi (non dico altro)


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> chiediti il perchè e soprattutto chiedilo a chi sta in panchina




Il perché si muova senza sapere che fare lo so. Oramai mi sono anche stancato di scriverlo. Ma finché ci sará chi giustifica allegri, é del tutto inutile.


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Oggi mi sono incaxxato notevolmente.Non so perché,al contrario delle ultime partite questa è la prima che mi ha fatto girare le balle.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Allegri confermato sconfitta inutile


Confermato?! Dove hai sentito sta cosa?


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Settembre 2012)

no ...ufficialmente riconfermato allegri.

siamo allo sbando.


----------



## bmb (23 Settembre 2012)

Arriverà alla sosta. A meno che non perda tutte e 4 le partite che gli restano.


----------



## The P (23 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi ma nessuna dichiarazione? Non ditemi che riconfermano il beota.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Oggi mi sono incaxxato notevolmente.Non so perché,al contrario delle ultime partite questa è la prima che mi ha fatto girare le balle.



potevamo anche vincerla se non ci fosse stato stato il black-out sui calci piazzati.L'Udinese era quasi cotta!


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2012)

Confermato... vogliono farci sprofondare totalmente.... Società ridicola


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Settembre 2012)

non abbiamo i soldi per esonerarlo......

eravamo il milan.....


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2012)

Pare che hanno ufficialmente confermato Allegri


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2012)

*Il Milan conferma Allegri
Secondo il club "si sono visti passi in avanti"*
(Sportmediaset)


Questi ci vogliono far morire,mi sa che non vogliono cacciare la buonuscita per Allegri!


----------



## Hammer (23 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Allegri confermato sconfitta inutile



Non mi stupisce, Galliani avrà telefonato al Cavaliere il quale avrà detto "No no no non voglio pagare due stipendi, c'è la crisi e non bisogna aggravare i bilanci, non ti preoccupare che la prossima partita gliela detto io la formazione"


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Settembre 2012)

ac. morti di fame


----------



## Livestrong (23 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Il Milan conferma Allegri
> Secondo il club "si sono visti passi in avanti"*
> (Sportmediaset)
> 
> ...



Certo che è per quello


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (23 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Speriamo che berlusconi faccia almeno una cosa giusto.*
> 
> Vale a dire cacciarlo via!!!



Levarsi dalle palle?


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2012)

10 min di gioco decente = conferma  ci prende per il **** pure guidolin


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2012)

grazie a dio mi sono evitata sta partita non lo vista, lo solo sentita dalla radiolina, beh zapata da scalda panchine sta cosi bene una partita e già se fatto espellere, ho sentito che i primi 20 minuti abbiamo giocato bene abbiamo tirato in porta ma ovviamente non la buttiamo dentro, poi lasciamo perdere va che e meglio finche allegri rimane e finita!!


----------



## Principe (23 Settembre 2012)

Confermato da Milan Channel...... Andate tutti a fare in **** mi fate schifo......... Non hanno i soldi per esonerarlo


----------



## Canonista (23 Settembre 2012)

Ma schiattatevi in corpo tutti quanti

AC Mer.de


----------



## Ghantz (23 Settembre 2012)

ahahah confermato Allegri..."abbiamo notato dei miglioramenti" aahahah ma ci prendono peri l ****?


----------



## Heisenberg (23 Settembre 2012)

Io i passi in avanti li ho visti e sapete quanto sia per l'esonero di allegri. Certo più che passi sono rantoli, ma qualcosina in più s'è visto. Il rigore di zapata ed espulsione ci ha tagliato le gambe. P.s. De sciglio in tribuna, emanuelson dietro le punte e a sinistra chi ? mesbah o antonini. Allegri pls


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Settembre 2012)

miglioramenti? riuscire a fare almeno 2 passaggi di fila?


----------



## andre (23 Settembre 2012)

se esonerano allegri arriva inzaghi e non cambierebbe nulla, anzi verrebbe bruciato.
guardiola? non andrà mai in una squadra con una rosa così indecente


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> se esonerano allegri arriva inzaghi e non cambierebbe nulla, anzi verrebbe bruciato.
> guardiola? non andrà mai in una squadra con una rosa così indecente



devono provare tassotti, ora come ora è l'unica


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2012)

L'alternativa se va via Allegri si deve semplicemente ricercare in casa. Il Milan non si assume l'onere di un altro ingaggio.


----------



## Ghantz (23 Settembre 2012)

Ma bojan cosa lo abbiamo comprato a fare?


----------



## andre (23 Settembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> devono provare tassotti, ora come ora è l'unica


e cosa cambierebbe tra tassotti e allegri?


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Passi avanti ci son stati.Ad un certo punto,dopo aver raggiunto il fondo,è impossibile continuare a scavare


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> e cosa cambierebbe tra tassotti e allegri?



tassotti con tutta l'esperienza che ha forse ha degli assi nella manica... allegri ormai fa tutto a caso


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> e cosa cambierebbe tra tassotti e allegri?


A conti fatti nulla,ma serve una scossa.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Settembre 2012)

Si possono fare la pagelle? Mi sa che ci hanno tolto la voglia di fare pure quelle...

*Abbiati 4* Qualche anno fa era tornato su ottimi livelli, poi dopo l'infortunio a Siena parabola discendente... Oggi ha fatto un errore che definire dilettantesco è dir poco. E mi pare che il rigore nasca da angolo concesso molto gentilmente dal caro Abbiati, ma potrei sbagliarmi. I salvataggi su Di Natale e Coda non riparano la clamorosa cappella.
*Abate 4,5* Sembrava che il caro Ignazio potesse migliorare col tempo ed invece nulla. Fa sempre la stessa cosa, si accentra sempre e non azzecca mai un cross. 
*Zapata 5* Merita l'insufficienza per l'espulsione, altrimenti sarebbe stato paradossalmente un buon esordio. Rispetto a Bonera è sembrato Beckenbauer.
*Mexes 6-* Il tanto bistrattato Mexes è per distacco il miglior difensore che abbiamo. Nel primo tempo si fa uccellare in velocità è vero, ma l'avversario era stato lanciato a rete da Montolivo! 
*Mesbah 4* Schierare in campo Mesbah è come andare a ***** a Cuba senza profilattico. Cioè una ******* atomica. Se venisse a giocare con me a calcetto in settimana sfigurerebbe. E' inconcepibile solo il fatto che sia stato acquistato.
*Ambrosini 4,5* Nella situazione attuale non può dare nulla di più sul campo di quello che dà. Inutile sparargli addosso.
*Nocerino 4* Se non ci fosse San Mesbah sarebbe lui il peggiore in campo! E' un giocatore che si è meritato per l'amor di Dio di avere delle chanches dopo la scorsa stagione, ma come ho sempre sostenuto è un mediocre. Ibra non solo ha fatto 90948309 gol negli ultimi anni ma è diventato un tale assistman che con lui segnano tutti, da Menez a Nocerino. L'anno scorso il totem svedese gli ha permesso di esaltarsi con il suo gioco basato su inserimenti, ora, stando fermo nel suo fazzolettino di 3 mt di campo, è completamente inutile.
*Montolivo 4,5 * Il Messia di cui tutti aspettavano la venuta. Personalità e grinta prossima allo 0. E dovremmo metterci le mani nei capelli pensando che lui, obiettivamente, è il migliore del centrocampo.
*Emanuelson s.v.* Come già detto è inutile giudicarlo. Gioca ovunque tranne che esterno a sx. Oggi era una punta esterna a ds. Chapeau per Mister Allegri... Nella Serie A italiana di oggi dovrebbe giocare terzino senza se e senza ma.
*Pazzini 5,5* Sbaglia un gol facile ma si fa apprezzare per l'impegno. Cmq è in fondo davvero pochissima roba.
*El Shaarawy 7* Va a sprazzi, ma bisogna perdonarglielo data la giovanissima età (19 anni). La personalità non gli manca e schierato largo a sx rende meglio (ma va là?), ma viene servito pochissimo e malissimo dato che siamo una squadra insulsa. Senza il gol avrebbe cmq meritato 6, il gol è un capolavoro nel deserto. 
*Acerbi 6* Per l'impegno nel finale.
*Bojan 6* Come sopra, anche se un pò pasticcione.. Ovviamente dovrebbe partire titolare nello stato attuale, ma il nostro grande Max non ne vuole sapere..
*Boateng 5* Tutto sommato oggi è inutile prendersela con lui: andava forse espulso per il primo fallo di reazione (ma ci sta su non facciamo gli ipocriti), mentre il secondo giallo è ridicolo ed inesistente. 

*Allegri s.v.* Tutti a dire che la rosa fa schifo e non si può fare di più. Giustissimo e verissimo. Ma non schierare mai una formazione giusta e coraggiosa è quantomeno ridicolo. A sx in difesa Emanuelson non lo fa giocare manco se gli sparano e non prova nemmeno De Sciglio. Eccoci quindi costretti a giocare con San Mesbah! Non ha nemmeno pensato a fare un 3-5-2 o un 4-2-3-1.. Nulla di nulla.. Zero idee e solo tanta confusione. Con gli uomini attuali da profani la formazione migliore possibile sarebbe oggi: Abbiati- Mexes - Bonera - Zapata - Abate - Montolivo - De Jong - Emanuelson - Boateng - Pazzini - Bojan o cmq una che non preveda un 4-3-3 con punte esterne che punte esterne non sono e con Mesbah in campo.

*Società 0* Hanno contribuito a creare una leggenda negli anni e in pochi mesi l'hanno distrutta. Ciò che ferisce non è perdere, ma vedere un mito crollare. E' come se domani uno si alza e vede il Barcellona, il Real Madrid, il Bayern Monaco, il Manchester Utd che hanno smesso di essere tali e ci sono dei tizi che usano il loro logo e le loro maglie. Questo non è il Milan. Nessuna società gloriosa è mai caduta così in basso in così poco tempo (non mi si venga a dire la Juve, perchè pure nel periodo di calciopoli in serie B non hanno mai toccato livelli tali sul campo.. e sinceramente nemmeno l'Inter di oggi o dei motorini sugli spalti.. parlando sempre di campo)..


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Settembre 2012)

Senza quella ******* in difesa sul rigore, secondo me la potevamo anche vincere.
C'è ancora molto su cui lavorare


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (23 Settembre 2012)

Pessimi! Ma alla fine, ragionando a mente fredda ti metti a pensare al sostituto di Allegri e ti vengono i brividi. (galli, tassotti, inzaghi alla prima esperienza, forse darebbe entusiasmo ma, ragionando a mente fredda, sarebbe consigliato?, dolcetti).


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Settembre 2012)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Pessimi! Ma alla fine, ragionando a mente fredda ti metti a pensare al sostituto di Allegri e ti vengono i brividi. (galli, tassotti, inzaghi alla prima esperienza, forse darebbe entusiasmo ma, ragionando a mente fredda, sarebbe consigliato?, dolcetti).



anche io ci stavo pensando e in effetti NON ci sono alternative credibili..ma nemmeno una!!!
tassotti non vuole fare il primo allenatore e spero lo abbiano capito tutti...inzaghi lasciatelo là dov'è che è meglio...maldini,gattuso etc meglio non commentare


----------



## GioNF (23 Settembre 2012)

Quest'anno guardare il Milan è uno strazio.
Mai vista una squadra giocare così male. Mai.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2012)

non sono d'accordo coi commenti di chi dice che oggi ha abbiamo giocato male abbiamo fatto schifo ecc ecc oggi ce la siamo giocati anche bene creando molto di più dell'udinese e pagando solo su due palle inattive e rimanendo anche in 9 senza capire il perchè, oggi i segnali positivi ci sono stati, pensare sempre all'anno scorso e ricordare la squadra che avevamo non serve a nulla e non aiuta di certo la squadra, ormai abbiamo questi giocatori e sono sicuro che già col rientro di robinho mercoledi contro il cagliari ne usciremo fuori da questa situazione, essere pessimisti non serve a nulla in questo momento


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> anche io ci stavo pensando e in effetti NON ci sono alternative credibili..ma nemmeno una!!!
> tassotti non vuole fare il primo allenatore e spero lo abbiano capito tutti...inzaghi lasciatelo là dov'è che è meglio...maldini,gattuso etc meglio non commentare



Il problema secondo me va ricercato molto più indietro nel tempo. Circa all'inverno/primavera scorsa. Allegri non convinceva parte della critica, parte dei tifosi e sopratutto il presidente. Berlusconi non aveva intenzione di rinnovare il contratto in scadenza al mister, sono stati Galliani e Barbara che nutrivano grande stima per lui a mettere pressione per questo rinnovo che poi è arrivato. 

Neanche tempo di finire la stagione ed ecco che i risultati dimostrano che questo rinnovo è stato un errore. Ma ormai i giochi erano fatti, il prolungamento e adeguamento c'erano stati, cacciare in estate Allegri sarebbe costato tanti soldi, soldi che in un'estate di austerity non si voleva fare. 

Cacciarlo ora sarebbe in parte stupido, perchè l'avresti dovuto fare in estate perchè parliamoci chiaro, fiducia e stima in Allegri erano ai minimi termini alla fine della scorsa stagione. Non c'era soddisfazione del suo operato.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il problema secondo me va ricercato molto più indietro nel tempo. Circa all'inverno/primavera scorsa. Allegri non convinceva parte della critica, parte dei tifosi e sopratutto il presidente. Berlusconi non aveva intenzione di rinnovare il contratto in scadenza al mister, sono stati Galliani e Barbara che nutrivano grande stima per lui a mettere pressione per questo rinnovo che poi è arrivato.
> 
> Neanche tempo di finire la stagione ed ecco che i risultati dimostrano che questo rinnovo è stato un errore. Ma ormai i giochi erano fatti, il prolungamento e adeguamento c'erano stati, cacciare in estate Allegri sarebbe costato tanti soldi, soldi che in un'estate di austerity non si voleva fare.
> 
> Cacciarlo ora sarebbe in parte stupido, perchè l'avresti dovuto fare in estate perchè parliamoci chiaro, fiducia e stima in Allegri erano ai minimi termini alla fine della scorsa stagione. Non c'era soddisfazione del suo operato.


eh ma io mi riferisco alla situazione attuale..inutile guardare indietro!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il problema secondo me va ricercato molto più indietro nel tempo. Circa all'inverno/primavera scorsa. Allegri non convinceva parte della critica, parte dei tifosi e sopratutto il presidente. Berlusconi non aveva intenzione di rinnovare il contratto in scadenza al mister, sono stati Galliani e Barbara che nutrivano grande stima per lui a mettere pressione per questo rinnovo che poi è arrivato.
> 
> Neanche tempo di finire la stagione ed ecco che i risultati dimostrano che questo rinnovo è stato un errore. Ma ormai i giochi erano fatti, il prolungamento e adeguamento c'erano stati, cacciare in estate Allegri sarebbe costato tanti soldi, soldi che in un'estate di austerity non si voleva fare.
> 
> Cacciarlo ora sarebbe in parte stupido, perchè l'avresti dovuto fare in estate perchè parliamoci chiaro, fiducia e stima in Allegri erano ai minimi termini alla fine della scorsa stagione. Non c'era soddisfazione del suo operato.



Sono d'accordo in parte, Gallina ha rinnovato ad Allegri per via della pagliacciata tevez, altrimenti si sarebbe aspettato la fine della stagione, ne sono convinto.
Per via della *******ta tevez gallina ha creato un caos assurdo per via della storia di peto ceduto e ***** vari e per calmare le acque ha dovuto rinnovare ad allegri, il rinnovo arrivi proprio in quei giorni.

Il dirigente migliore del mondo 

Per sistemare un casino che lui stesso ha creato, ne combina un altro ancora peggiore, che idolo


----------



## Vinz (23 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo coi commenti di chi dice che oggi ha abbiamo giocato male abbiamo fatto schifo ecc ecc oggi ce la siamo giocati anche bene creando molto di più dell'udinese e pagando solo su due palle inattive e rimanendo anche in 9 senza capire il perchè, oggi i segnali positivi ci sono stati, pensare sempre all'anno scorso e ricordare la squadra che avevamo non serve a nulla e non aiuta di certo la squadra, ormai abbiamo questi giocatori e sono sicuro che già col rientro di robinho mercoledi contro il cagliari ne usciremo fuori da questa situazione, essere pessimisti non serve a nulla in questo momento



Scusa, è la terza volta che dite che la prossima sarà la partita positiva però. Eh, ma torniamo dal rientro e vinciamo. Eh, ma dopo la Champions vinciamo. Eh, ma torna Robinho e vinciamo.
La situazione è DISASTROSA, non so se ve ne rendete conto. Pessimismo? Che dovremmo fare, i caroselli?


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Settembre 2012)

Unica nota positiva Elsha.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Scusa, è la terza volta che dite che la prossima sarà la partita positiva però. Eh, ma torniamo dal rientro e vinciamo. Eh, ma dopo la Champions vinciamo. Eh, ma torna Robinho e vinciamo.
> La situazione è DISASTROSA, non so se ve ne rendete conto. Pessimismo? Che dovremmo fare, i caroselli?



hai ragione però la cosa più corretta sarebbe analizzare la partita di oggi al di la del risultato e fatto questo ti accorgi che oggi abbiamo fatto bene a parte due disattenzioni dalle palle inattive, c'è troppa paura nel fare le giocate, questo è quella che si nota di più di tutto, la squadra ha reagito anche in 9, ha fatto bene la prima mezz'ora di partita e anche la reazione a inizio secondo tempo è confortante,ripeto abbattersi adesso non serve ne tantomeno serve a qualcosa ricordare lo squadrone che avevamo l'anno scorso, non siamo da scudetto ma non siamo neanche quello che dimostra la classifica adesso, troppo facile parlare adesso, andiamoci piano con i giudizi


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2012)

Il Milan oggi avrebbe fatto bene?! Il Milan oggi ha messo cattiveria, fame, agonismo, ritmo e grinta solamente quand'è rimasta in 9. Giusto perchè se tutti non davano qualcosa in più ne prendavamo 4, è uscito un pò di orgoglio.

Ma bisogna rimanere in 9 per tirare fuori da questi ragazzi un minimo di orgoglio? 

Abbiamo evidenti limiti tecnici, fisici, tattici. C'è solo un modo per sopperire a questo, andare in campo come 11 leoni, dall'inizio alla fine. Invece no, scendono in campo come 11 mammolette. Con questo atteggiamento si finisce nella parte destra della classifica, sicuro al 100%.

Il Milan quest'oggi mi è piaciuto, per atteggiamento, solamente da quando siamo rimasti in 9. Da li ho visto il concetto di squadra, ossia un gruppo di calciatori che ce la mette tutta per arrivare ad un risultato comune. 

Per il resto il solito Milan molle, distratto, impaurito e senza agonismo.


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Settembre 2012)

la colpa e' di guidolin :

non poteva far giocare fabbrini invece di quel bisonte alto 3 metri......cosi' potevamo vincere...e eravamo tutti piu' contenti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Milan oggi avrebbe fatto bene?! Il Milan oggi ha messo cattiveria, fame, agonismo, ritmo e grinta solamente quand'è rimasta in 9. Giusto perchè se tutti non davano qualcosa in più ne prendavamo 4, è uscito un pò di orgoglio.
> 
> Ma bisogna rimanere in 9 per tirare fuori da questi ragazzi un minimo di orgoglio?
> 
> ...



quoto tutto quello che hai detto ma questo mi sembra che sia per colpa del blocco mentale che hanno i giocatori quando scendono in campo, erano obbligati a vincere e quindi avevano paura poi quando ormai era tutto perso col milan in 9 si sono viste la rabbia l'agonismo è c'è stata la reazione ma solo perchè si sono liberati mentalmente non avevano più nulla da perdere..per quanto riguarda quello che avevo detto prima io avevo visto segnali positivi per quello che riguarda l'aspetto tecnico e anche dal punto di vista del gioco e della creazione delle occasione cosa che prima veniva difficile da fare


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (23 Settembre 2012)

Ragà... Avete scoperto l'acqua calda... Lo si sapeva da quest'estate che facevamo questa fine..
Io ormai lo sto accettando! Sperando che dietro tutto questo ci sia veramente un proggetto giovani!
Nella buona e nella cattiva sorte io amo il Milan!


----------



## sheva90 (23 Settembre 2012)

L'Udinese fa ****** quasi quanto noi, si poteva vincere almeno questa, o pareggiare.


Invece no, faccimao ancora più schifo.
Mamma mia che rabbia, qua si rischia la B.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (23 Settembre 2012)

La serie B no.. Però secondo me non arriveremo nemmeno in Europa League....


----------



## Barragan (23 Settembre 2012)

Scusate ma il progetto giovani dov'è? Io vedo solo El Shaarawy e De Sciglio.


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2012)

Sono solo chiacchiere quelle sui giovani. Come tante altre...


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2012)

il milan si sveglia sempre quando le prendiamo sempre cosi, quando prendiamo il gol allora ci svegliamo che pena


----------



## Barragan (23 Settembre 2012)

Noi abbiamo: 
- ('92) De Sciglio: che quest'anno forse giocherà qualche partita.
- ('92) El Shaarawy: titolare, ma sempre in ballottaggio.
E abbiamo ceduto Merkel ('92) (secondo me un fenomeno), per non spendere quanto? 6 milioni per l'altra metà di El Sharaawy?

L'inter ha:
- ('91) Juan Jesus: quasi titolare.
- ('92) Longo: gioca nell'Espanyol.
- ('92) Coutinho: ha un suo spazio nell'Inter.
- ('91) Caldirola: non so quanto gioca a Cesena, ma tutti ne hanno sempre parlato bene.
- ('93) Livaja: gioca più o meno.
- ('91) Faraoni: gioca nell'Udinese.
- ('91) Stevanovic: ha giocato 34 partite l'anno scorso nel Torino.
E hanno ceduto Balotelli e Santon.

Sulla Juve non sono bene informato, comunque hanno Pogba, Marrone, Masi e poi chi sa chi altro.
La Roma non ne parliamo.

Romagnoli e Albertazzi sembrano dimenticati. Gabriel chi sa quando giocherà.
Cristante dovrebbe andare in prestito. Kingsley Boateng l'ho visto l'altro giorno uscire dal suo liceo, ma chi sa quando giocherà di nuovo...


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2012)

"Ma per favore... e quali sarebbero le 7 squadre superiori a noi?"


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (23 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> "Ma per favore... e quali sarebbero le 7 squadre superiori a noi?"



Tutte quelle che hanno un allenatore.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2012)

Si possono dare tutte le colpe del mondo all'allenatore. Ma se i giocatori sono questi, nemmeno nostro signore potrebbe sperare di fare di meglio. La rosa è la più scarsa di sempre. Nel 1899, quando i giocatori avevano i baffoni arricciati all'insù e i bermuda, eravamo conciati meglio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si possono dare tutte le colpe del mondo all'allenatore. Ma se i giocatori sono questi, nemmeno nostro signore potrebbe sperare di fare di meglio. La rosa è la più scarsa di sempre. Nel 1899, quando i giocatori avevano i baffoni arricciati all'insù e i bermuda, eravamo conciati meglio.



la rosa è una buona rosa con cui puoi mettere un 11 titolare decente per competere contro tutti nel campionato italiano, non è molto profonda come rosa ma tant'è, ma questo non significa che devi perdere 3 partite su 4, comq io mi sono già espresso giusto andare avanti con allegri perchè prendere un altro allenatore secondo me creerebbe ancora più confusione, allegri lavora con questa rosa ormai da un bel po penso che dovrebbe aver capito quali sono i pregi e i difetti di questa squadra, vediamo se riuscirà nell'impresa di dare un gioco e risollevarci soprattutto dal punto di vista del morale, si può giocare bene anche pur avendo una rosa scarsa come il siena o come la samp che obbiettivamente è molto più scarsa di noi però sta facendo benissimo quindi non capisco perchè non si possa fare bene con la rosa che abbiamo noi adesso


----------



## iceman. (24 Settembre 2012)

Non concordo, il primo da cacciare e' proprio l'allenatore.
Sinceramente, ma tu in questi 3 anni hai visto la mano dell'allenatore? Io no, 3 anni sempre le stesse cose, se uno e' bravo e' bravo anche srnza campioni ( e in questo caso non gli si puo' chiedere la luna), se uno e' scarso e' scarso , c'e' poco da fare. 

Mi viene in mente bisoli, perfetto per le squadre di B, ma con la A non centra niente, stessa cosa Allegri, non e' portato per allenare grandi squadre. Allenatore da cagliari.

Giustamante campera' di rendita per un paio d'anni, nei quali se sara' fortunato potra' ambire a squadre del calibro di lazio, fiorentina etc.

Perdere la serie a in questi anni avendo in rosa ibrahimovic, vuol dire non essere un grande allenatore.


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> allegri lavora con questa rosa ormai da un bel po penso che dovrebbe aver capito quali sono i pregi e i difetti di questa squadra


Quali sarebbero i pregi di questa squadra?


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2012)

Gli allenatori non vanno in campo. Un allenatore può incidere per un 20%, non di più. Ricordatevi che tifiamo Milan, e che siamo stati a abituati a vedere gente come Van Basten, Sheva, Kakà, Rijkaard, Gullit, Baresi, Maldini, Ibra, Rivera e fuoriclassi di questo calibro. Il Milan non è la Juve, senza grandi giocatori non ha mai combinato nulla. Indipendentemente dagli allenatori.

Vabbè va. Vado a dormire che tra un pò mi devo alzare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non concordo, il primo da cacciare e' proprio l'allenatore.
> Sinceramente, ma tu in questi 3 anni hai visto la mano dell'allenatore? Io no, 3 anni sempre le stesse cose, se uno e' bravo e' bravo anche srnza campioni ( e in questo caso non gli si puo' chiedere la luna), se uno e' scarso e' scarso , c'e' poco da fare.
> 
> Mi viene in mente bisoli, perfetto per le squadre di B, ma con la A non centra niente, stessa cosa Allegri, non e' portato per allenare grandi squadre. Allenatore da cagliari.
> ...



In questi 3 anni aveva i campioni uno in attacco e uno in difesa e poi aveva i senatori che lo hanno aiutato molto e lui ha fatto solamente da gestore più che da allenatore impostando la squadra su ibra e cercando di valorizzare al massimo le sue caratteristiche a discapito anche di qualche altro giocatore soprattuto nella seconda stagione mi viene in mente robinho che soffriva molto la presenza dello svedese e doveva passargliela subito pur essendo lui abituato a portare palla e anche pato ma quello è un altro discorso, quando ti mancano i campioni devi cercare di trovare una soluzione a questo vediamo cosa sarà capace di fare, per ora non l'ha ancora trovata ma qualche segnale contro l'udinese io l'ho visto, mi è piaciuto soprattutto il pressing alto che si è voluto fare che ha creato grossi pericoli alla difesa friuliana e abbiamo pagato gli episodi, adesso col rientro di robinho vorrei vedere un altro milan soprattutto dal punto di vista della gestione della palla perchè robinho è molto bravo in questo a differenza di altri giocatori come gli altri attaccanti che abbiamo in rosa che tendono a scaricarla subito e non a tenerla loro per far salire la squadra


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (24 Settembre 2012)

Qualche piccolissimo passo avanti c'è stato ma ancora la rosa era disposta in maniera sconclusionata: De Jong poteva e doveva trovare spazio possibilmente insieme ad ambrosini. Di questo Nocerino possiamo benissimo farne a meno e Bojan ha quella tecnica che ci serve per aprire le difese avversarie. Bene il boa quando è entrato, al di là della espulsione esagerata. Emanuelson inutile.


----------

